# Trivial things that annoy you intensely.



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

People who eat noisily.

Pouring out a bowl of cereal, then realising there's no milk to put on it.

When I drop something on the floor, and it ends up travelling to the other end of the room.

Loud talkers on mobile phones where you can literally hear their whole conversation from the other side of the road.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Small, yappy dogs. Oh, lordddd.

People who knock on the front door at 8AM in the morning. Yeeeezus, I'm still asleep then.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Loud eaters
People who chew with their mouth open (one of the worst things for me)
People who fart loudly without a care (looking at you guys, it's not funny at all)


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

When the light is on and either no one is in the room or the light from the window is bright enough to light the room. And when a fan/tv/anything is on and no one is there or using it. It drives me crazy!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Morons who are walking in front of me at a glacial pace and blocking my way because they're too busy texting on their phone. I want to shove them into traffic.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ape in space said:


> Morons who are walking in front of me at a glacial pace and blocking my way because they're too busy texting on their phone. I want to shove them into traffic.


haha yeah this is a big also. People who just stop dead in the middle of the pathway to look around or whatever are also not only incredibly rude but frigging annoying. Usually tourists.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

People who cough without covering their mouths. 

Also people who blow on their food if they accidentally drop it on the floor, as if the germs are going to disappear.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Being greeted with dog doo-doo in the middle of the hallway when I get up in the morning.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Charmander said:


> People who cough without covering their mouths.
> 
> Also people who blow on their food if they accidentally drop it on the floor, as if the germs are going to disappear.


I think it's more blowing off dust and dirt as opposed to germs. The coughing one agree, sneezing without covering the face as well.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

-When people drive under the speed limit
-When people talk about current events in self-serving ways to boost their perceived value as human beings
-PDAs (because I'm jealous)
-Crappy pop music that's played at every single event on a college campus
-When people directly ask me about why I'm not talkative.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Bits of unpopped popcorn. Just ruins my tasty cinema treat!


----------



## scottx (Oct 19, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> Morons who are walking in front of me at a glacial pace and blocking my way because they're too busy texting on their phone. I want to shove them into traffic.


YES, I feel the same way. They move with no sense of urgency.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Neighbors below you slamming their door and shaking your floor in apartments.

People walking loud up and down stairs/loud Godzilla walkers. 

Idiots that play their crappy music loud and annoy everyone around them (esp. in apartments).

Some other stuff.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

always starting over said:


> -When people drive under the speed limit


Oh heck yes. Especially in the fast lane.

Completely unhinges me.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Professors who feel the need to start the lecture a few minutes before class actually starts


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

People cutting queue.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

people talking/texting on the phone while driving. its fine if they want to kill themselves but dont put other peoples' lives in danger. :roll


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

People that say "brah" in real life


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

-people who abbreviate every word they write. I want to read what you wrote, not have to decipher it. 

-when you microwave a bag of popcorn and it's like 90% kernals still when you take it out, then when you put it back into the microwave to cook the rest of the kernals the popcorn burns.

-when my stupid tablet decides to freeze or restart out of nowhere while i was in the middle of something.

-people who eat with their mouth open.

-when you spend all night tossing and turning, trying to fall asleep and get comfortable, by the time you are finally able to get comfy and fall asleep it's morning. 

-when you watch/read something scary in the middle of the day, and after spending the rest of the day without even thinking about the scary thing you had watched/read, once it's bedtime you suddenly do.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

h00dz said:


> People that say "brah" in real life


people that say brah anywhere. seriously no need to refer to friends as women's undergarments.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

h00dz said:


> People that say "brah" in real life


I do concur


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

you mean immensely


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

when i cant fall asleep, when i have to wake up, when i do things in dreams that i wouldnt do irl its like somebody forced me to act that way yuck, when i have nothing to say, you know when just nothing clicks in there ><, when i want food and theres not even a whistling wind in fridge, fleas ><, when my hair stands in unacceptable ways, kitty poop in places it shouldnt be, garbage day, job, lack of 3ds right now, phone calls when i sleep ><, my bloody aunt etc


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Emma91 said:


> Pouring out a bowl of cereal, then realising there's no milk to put on it.


That's the worst. Especially at 3 am before work, when I'm tired and pissed off.

It's even better when there's no coffee.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

h00dz said:


> People that say "brah" in real life


And online.

Idiots.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

People who don't wash they're hands before handling food and wash them afterwards.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

When people drive into the middle of the road in the left turn lane, then the light turns red because they couldn't go. Congrats, now you're stuck in the middle of a four-way intersection.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

When people make smacking noises with their mouths while eating. Seriously.

SERIOUSLY. 


:bah


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

tea111red said:


> *Neighbors below you slamming their door and shaking your floor in apartments.*
> 
> *People walking loud up and down stairs/loud Godzilla walkers. *
> 
> ...


HAAAAAATE both of these. I don't get why basically everyone walking up the stairs in my complex sounds like they're stomping every step as hard as they possibly can.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

zomgz said:


> When people drive into the middle of the road in the left turn lane, then the light turns red because they couldn't go. Congrats, now you're stuck in the middle of a four-way intersection.


Or when you're waiting for the crosswalk and they park themselves right in the middle because they couldn't finish the left turn.

Drivers who get up on your *** as they make a right turn and you walk in the crosswalk. Like they literally drive as close as they can without hitting you because they can't wait 5 seconds for you to get out of their way.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

always starting over said:


> Or when you're waiting for the crosswalk and they park themselves right in the middle because they couldn't finish the left turn.
> 
> Drivers who get up on your *** as they make a right turn and you walk in the crosswalk. Like they literally drive as close as they can without hitting you because they can't wait 5 seconds for you to get out of their way.


Or when other drivers use the small space next to your car to make a right turn, even though it's not even a lane. One time some guy in an SUV literally drove with two wheels on the sidewalk, just so he could make a turn and didn't want to wait behind me.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

when people don't use their turn signals


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

the word irregardless makes me cringe


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

When I think of it , trivia by nature makes people happy , cause it gives you something to think about , I can't help but imagine what kind of people get annoyed by trivia


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

- People walking too slowly outdoors
- People who reserve the seat next to them for their bag
- People talking too loudly
- People
- Empty roll of toilet paper in the bathroom


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ There is a garbage bin next to the mailboxs in our apartment lobby for the flyers, etc you don't want. People just drop them on the floor as if it's invisible. It drives me mad

~ People who have given up on the proper way to spell words & type messages/posts with single letters & abbreviations. Typos happen to all of us but when I read something I want in English not "text-speak"


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

John Tesh.

He can *several explicits* shove a *more explicits* with some *censored* up his *bleep* and *bleep* shove his radio show so far up elton johns *bleep* that it goes clean through to North Korea! :mum

If I ever saw the guy on the street, I would walk in a straight line towards him and punch him in the face, then comment "Intelligence...for your face!"


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

-People with hidden agendas
-People playing loud music at inappropriate hours. worse if it's music I don't like.
-People in front of a line who keep the rest of us back while they are chatting trivialities with the cashier or bank attendant.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

jon snow said:


> -People in front of a line who keep the rest of us back while they are chatting trivialities with the cashier or bank attendant.


Omg I agree thats so annoying lol


----------



## scottx (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't like it when people drink beer in my car while I'm driving without asking first :blank


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

When I'm doing something that I do all the time without incident and little things keep going wrong for no apparent reason. Things don't go as usual, in other words. 

And when it rains, it pours. I'll be getting something out of the frig and it'll spill. I'll start to go get a paper towel to clean it up and the whole damn thing falls in the floor and goes everywhere (and probably all over my feet). I'll open a cabinet door and whack myself right in the forehead. Things like that.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

The noise and mess in my office. The folks talking there all the time.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

a lot of mine are related to eating:

- noisy/messy eaters
- eating at a small/crowded table
- when people talk to me while I'm eating (especially if I'm really hungry)
- when people stand over me while I'm eating 
- when people are in close proximity to me while I'm eating. 

idk, I guess I just get really territorial when I'm hungry.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Or when other drivers use the small space next to your car to make a right turn, even though it's not even a lane. One time some guy in an SUV literally drove with two wheels on the sidewalk, just so he could make a turn and didn't want to wait behind me.


Oh yeah I see those damn sidewalk drivers alllllll the time.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

News and sports reporters getting simple things wrong. 

People who stand up in front of me at races.

Slow drivers in the left lane.

People who spend $40,000 to $50,000 on a Truck or SUV for snow and then cannot drive in it.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

People who drink milk direct from the bottle/carton, then put it back in the fridge so everyone else has to drink a milk/saliva combo.


----------



## Layne (Oct 25, 2013)

I do not get annoyed really per se, but to name something I would say when I witness someone getting ignored. I lose slight patience when I notice someone completely ignore someone else. I wish I could do something. :um


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh I have so many. Here are a few 

Hearing people cough
People speaking loudly
People messing my hair up
Dumb people (okay, I know they can't help it)
People with horrible grammar and spelling
People leaving their trash around instead of throwing it out
Little dogs
Being told I have big boobs (wow, I didn't notice)
Having to explain what I believe is clear or common sense
People who can't speak concisely
People who think they NEED sex to live
Being asked what I'm doing or thinking about like every hour


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

OK. Here's a little trivial thing that just happened and I got super pissed. I went to go outside and the lock on the door to my building was messed up. The door would not open and I was locked in.

I had to go out the window. While I was trying to go out the window, I barely touched the screen and ripped a massive hole in it. 

I finally got outside and opened the door from there with a key. But the lock is still broken so I had to tape it. Someone will doubtless remove the tape or it'll just come off on it's own and I'll be locked in again.

And I'm waiting on a delivery I've been waiting on for a week. 20 bucks says the guy will come and the door will be locked and I'll have to open the window and tell him I can't get out and could he please hand it to me through the hole in the screen.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sneezing. It's disgusting. I hate people who come to school or work while still a snotty mess.

I also had a roommate who had allergies and sneezed often. And every time she sneezed, she sneezed twice in a row. So gross!!

Cars parked blocking the sidewalk, so I have to walk on the street. One of these days I'm going to key up a whole bunch of cars. I fantasized about it a lot when I was in Brazil. 

Cars that don't stop fully when I'm crossing the road. I always wait for them to stop to continue. So they are just screwing themselves by doing that.

Cars that when attempting to enter a busy street, block the sidewalk. Asswipes!! Pedestrians come first!!!!

In general I have a lot of hostility towards cars. They are my nemesis when walking.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Sneezing. It's disgusting. I hate people who come to school or work while still a snotty mess.
> 
> I also had a roommate who had allergies and sneezed often. And every time she sneezed, she sneezed twice in a row. So gross!!
> 
> ...


I have to ask, what is someone who suddenly needs to sneeze have to do then? It's not like you can somehow stop one if you have an allergy or get a bit of dust in there. As long as they cover their face it's fine.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> I have to ask, what is someone who suddenly needs to sneeze have to do then? It's not like you can somehow stop one if you have an allergy or get a bit of dust in there. As long as they cover their face it's fine.


I don't know. Didn't say my disgust was entirely rational. A lot of people don't cover their face, they just let it all come out over the sofa or the carpet.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

When people come into my room and hang out past their welcome. I'm in my room. The door was locked. That means leave me alone. 
People that don't keep a consistent speed while driving.
Burping/passing gas in front of me. I don't care how close our relationship is. 
People that stick their tongues out as they're taking a bite of something. Yick.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

People who constantly complain about trivial things :lol 

Okay, I'm sorry that was mean.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

zonebox said:


> People who constantly complain about trivial things :lol
> 
> Okay, I'm sorry that was mean.


I'll second you on that! :yes

For me, I don't have a huge laundry list of things that piss me off, but the things that DO piss me off piss me off A LOT. I'm talking filled with the undying rage of a thousand eternities of destruction. If people focused on a bare minimum of common sense and common courtesy, things would be a lot smoother.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Complaining about trivial things.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

- People who take pride in 'I told you so' moments. 
- If I'm in the kitchen and someone comes in after me, For some reason that builds a massive rage in me. That I keep deep down.
- People asking me if I think a girl is good looking, IRL or someone on TV. 
- People.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

GoonerN5 said:


> - People who take pride in 'I told you so' moments.
> - I*f I'm in the kitchen and someone comes in after me, For some reason that builds a massive rage in me. That I keep deep down.*
> - People asking me if I think a girl is good looking, IRL or someone on TV.
> - People.


That bothers me too. I hate when roommates attempt to cook when I'm already cooking. There is not enough space for 2 people.

My dad is even worse than me. He doesn't even like people retrieving something from the refrigerator real quick while he is in there.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

People who mistakenly use "substantive" as a fancy-shmancy synonym for the word "substantial".

French people who use "outillage" instead of "outils" because it sounds better, in spite of the fact they are not synonyms.

I was going to add people who don't wash their hands after having a pee or taking a dump in public toilets, but given the increasingly high rate of food poisoning in various countries I don't think that comes under the "trivial" category.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Smacking and misspelling of "you're". There's like a million but those are the only two I can think of right now.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

People who go to the grocery store in their pajamas.
People who play their music very loud.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

- I really don't like listening to people baby-talk to their pets or other people's pets. Try reading missing persons ads in that baby-talking voice, because that's how horrible and tragic it sounds to me. 
- Stepping on some piece of rice that was waiting to stick on your bare foot. 
- The word 'no one' spelled as noone. Lose as loose as well.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

When people chew.

EDIT: when people pick at their nails. I can hear it and just aaaaaagh


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

the only trivia that annoys me is when I see a couple


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

hammerfast said:


> the only trivia that annoys me is when I see a couple


Annoys me too but that's just me being jealous and spiteful.

But I especially hate it when people make out in public. -___-


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> - People walking too slowly outdoors
> *- People who reserve the seat next to them for their bag*
> - People talking too loudly
> - People
> - Empty roll of toilet paper in the bathroom


This x 1000. I feel like throwing it at them.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

When there are like 12 other seats in the break room, and a person I have never talked to, or have seen chooses to sit right by me, even if it's in silence. I don't always mind people sitting by me, but sometimes it's takes up space. And can get a little awkward.

Well it was not in complete silence, since our manager seems to make it mandatory that the TV always be tuned to Faux News.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't like it when people say "you know" a thousand times a minute. No I don't freaking know, you're telling me.

And when people stop in the middle of a place and talk and they take up the entire space without a second thought.

And when people looking at something go to the opposite side of the aisle so you either have to make them move or walk in front of them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

When my glasses keep slipping down my nose when I'm trying to shave my pubes. It's not good to shower with your contacts in. Makes them all dry afterwards.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

minimized said:


> And when people stop in the middle of a place and talk and they take up the entire space without a second thought.


yeah, i agree. this annoys my mom, too. she sometimes just barges through if the people don't move out of the way when she needs to get by and kind of knocks them, lol. it's embarrassing and amusing at the same time.


----------



## The Crow (Apr 17, 2012)

-If I say something along the lines of "don't ask", or "oh, never mind", then that means I don't want to talk about it and I will *not* tell you, so stop asking. I hate how people feel entitled to an answer.

-Don't ask for constructive criticism if you're going to get pissy when I give it to you. There is a difference between _criticism_ and _judgement_. Like, I didn't just maliciously attack you and your freaking grandmother!

-If I clearly need to concentrate or think about something for a moment, why are you still trying to talk to me?

-Don't give me every last detail. Just be concise. Please.

-"It was nice talking to you, I'll call you tomorrow. Bye."
"Alright, bye! Oh, did I tell you about ____?"
"Ah, I see. That's nice. Talk to you later."
"Okay, bye! Ugh, don't you just hate it when ____?"
"... Yeah... I should really get going..."
"See ya! Haha, remember when ____? Oh, look at the time. You've kept me on the phone too long! Jeez. Bye! *click*"
:bah :bah :bah

-If my eyes are closed and I'm not talking or moving, the appropriate response is not to nudge me and ask me if I'm sleeping. :bah

You get the point.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

h00dz said:


> People that say "brah" in real life


 I tend to get irritated with anything on that level. If there's a word or a phrase that's going around and everyone is just mindlessly parroting it, it makes me wanna die every time I hear it.

"But I digress"

Remember that one? That was going around a while back and I kind of doubt half the people who said it knew what they were saying.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate how people chew so loud. And they open their mouths and look like camels


----------



## DetachedGirl (Sep 15, 2013)

-I hate how some people don't say please or even thank you!I mean I'm always trying to be nice and then someone like that comes along...
-people chewing loudly
-people needing everyone(on the bus,for example) to hear what they're talking about(usually the topics are just completely bizzare)


----------



## Man or Cube (Oct 24, 2013)

Hearing an alarm clock go off on TV. I feel like cringing...with my entire body.

People that get really agitated when they've been waiting in line at the grocery store for more than 4 minutes. Imagine how hard it was for our ancestors a few thousand years ago to get enough food to survive. Now it only takes us a few minutes to buy some delicious prefabricated nutrition squares. Chill out!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate when people in adjacent apartments laugh and talk really loud in the middle of the night. Especially when it's just stupid ****. Maybe if they had something going on that justified being loud but just doing it for no reason is really inconsiderate when you know the walls are hollow and people can hear everything.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

When I wear makeup and get a headache. For some reason these two are linked. Maybe it suffocates my pores or something. But as soon as I wash my face the headache starts to improve.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Someone saying Hi to me
Someone telling me they love me
Laughter
Happiness
Good Music
People sleeping
Someone sitting by me trying to get my attention
Someone giving me a Present for my Birthday


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

man, another thing that is annoying is when someone sets their alarm and just keeps pressing snooze for an hr. just get up already.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Videos that autoplay on some websites, which resulted in some embarrassing moments back in the day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The fact that youtube video players don't have a repeat option listed unless it's a playlist


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Abuse of the word "literally".
"Should of" instead of "should have".


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

All the announcements you get on trains, like "please ensure that you take all your belongings when leaving the train", "please mind the gap when you alight the train". The virgin trains have to be the most annoying they even mention how to pay for your hot and cold snacks at the buffet car (with money it turns out).

People who sneeze about 8 times. All you need is one good sneeze.

Those damn suitcases on wheels that everyone now goes around with. Especially when people bump them up steps instead of carrying them.

Donuts that don't have a hole in the middle. 

People who stand on the right on escalators.

People who say "well somebody's got to win it" when you mention that it's a waste of time doing the lottery.

Windows 8


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tea111red said:


> man, another thing that is annoying is when someone sets their alarm and just keeps pressing snooze for an hr. just get up already.


 I try but it doesn't work. My body just won't respond and I pass out and go back to sleep. You probably wouldn't mind my clock because it's not loud. It doesn't have a volume knob so it just has these low volume beeps. It gets faster and slower (as if that's gonna do anything) but never louder.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Emma91 said:


> People who drink milk direct from the bottle/carton/*milk bag*, then put it back in the fridge so everyone else has to drink a milk/saliva combo.


I agree. And i fixed your error because we Canadians are proud to drink our milk from a plastic bag


----------



## alinicole94 (Mar 17, 2013)

People in public who loudly brag about how drunk they got or who they slept with last night. 

Sick people in class who will turn in my direction to cough. Extremely rude.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Those girly hugs where they seem afraid to touch/break the other person, so they lean in and only touch shoulders. 

Dead fish handshakes.

People who walk slowly during public transit rush hour.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

mb47 said:


> Dead fish handshakes.


 :lol


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

-Hordes of young girls giggling and talking loudly.

-People who play loud music on the bus (or in public). Oddly, the music they play is always a load of crap too.

-Yoghurt adverts. I always feel like a few of my brain cells get fizzled while watching though.

-My mum coming into my room without knocking. I've lost count on how many times she's caught me naked.

-Long boring cut scenes in video games. I'm looking at you Metal Gear...

-Crumbs, sauce, dirt or anything unsightly on tables in restaurants.

-Cats. They shed their fur over everything, claw your furniture to pieces, throw up hairballs on valuables, get cat litter all over the floor, or worse, poo/pee all over the floor. They generally look very unpleasant, do nothing besides sleep and eat, kill native wildlife and then don't even bother to devour their prey, claw the paint off cars, and somehow people still love these furballs of pure evil.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I agree. And i fixed your error because we Canadians are proud to drink our milk from a plastic bag


Haha, Thats awesome!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

TV shows with an audience laughing at things that aren't funny at all :no



Salvador Dali said:


> -Cats. They shed their fur over everything, claw your furniture to pieces, throw up hairballs on valuables, get cat litter all over the floor, or worse, poo/pee all over the floor. They generally look very unpleasant, do nothing besides sleep and eat, kill native wildlife and then don't even bother to devour their prey, claw the paint off cars, and somehow people still love these furballs of pure evil.


but-but--


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Like at a store, when people enter through the exit and vice versa.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

The Swiffer commercial, with the elderly couple..I looked online and saw there was a longer version, so maybe the version on tv wasn't edited too well, but it seemed like the old lady cleans and cleans while the old man sits around all day :/


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

People who have strong emotions toward petty things that don't matter kind of annoy me. 
Also, people who are easily annoyed annoy me.

Don't know how trivial that is.


----------



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

People that wear shoes with no socks. I find that soo gross.


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

When a horde of teenagers block the entrance to a shop. Why can't they walk around like normal people instead of gathering like flies to............:sus


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

[QUOTE- People [/QUOTE]

That about sums it up for me lol


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

People who don't flush public toilets after using them, due to laziness.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

This! would be annoying.


----------



## Pen (Jan 17, 2012)

jon snow said:


> People who don't flush public toilets after using them, due to laziness.


people who piss on seats... not really trivial but...:afr


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

* Other people eating crisps. I want to kick their faces in.

* Getting crumbs under my bare feet.

I'll update this post with more later.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

I just went to take a sip of hot chocolate from my mug and forgot it was empty. Sigh.


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

People who shoot the Sheriff but don't shoot the Deputy really annoy me...


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

probably offline said:


> ** Other people eating crisps. I want to kick their faces in.*
> 
> * Getting crumbs under my bare feet.
> 
> I'll update this post with more later.


Please elaborate...


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Stupidly catchy telly ads, they're annoying as opposed to the better ones. Would never consider whatever product/service it is.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

mb47 said:


> This! would be annoying.


:lol I love it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

When people leave seconds or minutes on a microwave.


----------



## sejoga (Oct 27, 2013)

people who just *drive* in the PASSING lane

people who squeeze toothpaste from the middle of the tube


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

When people on this forum don't recognise my superiority.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

-Being stuck behind two cars driving slowly side-by-side (aka "the roadblock")
-Getting stuck behind someone walking slowly because they're texting and taking up the whole walking path
-When one of the sides of earphones stops working
-When one of my usb/charging cords gets caught in one of the wheels of my office chair
-Hangnails
-When my keys perform the vanishing act, especially when I'm in a rush
-Similarly, when I absentmindedly place something somewhere I don't normally place it and then when I need it again, can't recall for the life of me where in the hell it could be
-When I finally get comfortable in bed, and then I realize that I have to get back up for some reason
-Walking into a room for something and then forgetting the reason upon entering that room


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

When normal people think they can relate to what I'm going through. They have a huge social circle and a significant other. I try to explain my social anxiety and they say "Oh don't worry, I have that too."

Internally I am screaming "NO! You fvcking don't!"


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Starburst wrappers.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

When my mom falls asleep on the couch. Listen to me and go to bed. And stop promising to do things.

When the pages of my books get dirty, torn, etc. Damn animals.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pen said:


> people who piss on seats... not really trivial but...:afr


 I've gotten pretty good at missing the seat but sometimes there's this weird, errant jet that just randomly goes off to the side and draws a squiggle down the wall.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

cuppycake said:


> but-but--


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

meganmila said:


> When people leave seconds or minutes on a microwave.


Drives me NUTS at work....



tannasg said:


> When people on this forum don't recognise my superiority.


I feel the same....:yes



Charmander said:


> Starburst wrappers.


Hate them.. The only thing worse to me is a Hershey Kiss wrapper with the stupid paper tag!! :mum


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

My friend asked me what time after a kick-back we should wake up so I could drive her home. I suggested 10am, and she agreed. Next morning she woke me up at 9am and told me we had to get to her house because she didn't want her mom to have to look after the dog. I know it sounds like a small infraction, but people who mess with my sleep are my enemies. They fill me with so much blind rage. All I could think about was dropping her off at her house and then stepping right on her stupid dog's neck. Of course, I would never really do that, but being sleepy makes my sense of humor really dark.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

When people steal/eat grapes at the grocery store.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

When someone else has a crush on my crush. He's mine so back off and find someone else to like! :wife

Edit: When my crush has a thing for someone else. :bah


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

When you can swear you placed an object at a certain spot, and the object has magically disappeared a few hours/days later. *It has to be the work of aliens!*



Ape in space said:


> Morons who are walking in front of me at a glacial pace and blocking my way because they're too busy texting on their phone. I want to shove them into traffic.


This one. But I've learned to just tap them on the shoulder and tell them to step aside.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Coins on the top/receipts on the bottom when cashiers serve you. :mum


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

That awkward moment when you're in the drive-thru, and someone in your car says something rude about the the person taking your order. I don't want spit on my food, jackass, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Shaped/threaded eyebrows 
LOOSE ZIPPERS! Every damn pair of my jeans...
When restaurants overdress my salad. It's practically inedible! :mum


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

uh. finishing my chicken souvlaki pita . cause im still hungry..


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Mousy said:


> When people steal/eat grapes at the grocery store.


I do (did) this a lot. :yes When you take them in the shop they're so nice and you have to keep going back because they're so nice.

At home, They seem to be meh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

wildinthestreets said:


> That awkward moment when you're in the drive-thru, and someone in your car says something rude about the the person taking your order. I don't want spit on my food, jackass, keep it to yourself.


 Don't worry. I've eaten spit before. I'm still here. It wasn't exactly an improvement though.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

GoonerN5 said:


> I do (did) this a lot. :yes When you take them in the shop they're so nice and you have to keep going back because they're so nice.
> 
> At home, They seem to be meh.


:0 how dare you!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Emma91 said:


> Coins on the top/receipts on the bottom when cashiers serve you. :mum


I actually like this way :b hehe


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

This neighbor of mine who lives across the block stopped his car to meet me on the sidewalk and decided to talk and drone on about stuff I really wasn't paying attention to. I can't stand gasbags.


----------



## MrOblivious (Jul 13, 2013)

When you're watching a movie and the dialogue is really soft so you turn up the volume and your ears get violently raped by the sound of gunshots and explosions.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Emma91 said:


> Coins on the top/receipts on the bottom when cashiers serve you. :mum


This gets me as well. Bills & receipt in one hand, change in the other, thanks


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

People who just look at you like you retarded when you compliment them on something.
Especially girls.
Like wtf is your ****ing problem? To cute to be respectful and kind?
It's called "Thank You". It doesn't hurt to say that. I promise.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

loud eaters, people that sit infront of you and put their arms all the way back (to your face) when they stretch. "deaf" people, when I have to reapeat things like 4-5 times and they still can't hear me.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

marokji said:


> loud eaters, *people that sit infront of you and put their arms all the way back (to your face) when they stretch.* "deaf" people, when I have to reapeat things like 4-5 times and they still can't hear me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's a good one -

Almost nothing burns me up like technology that doesn't work like it's supposed to. TVs that have bad color and nothing you can do makes it right. Cameras that cost a small fortune and take horrible pictures full of distortion, artifacts and noise. Software that crashes every time you use it. Computers that crash all the time and people just live with it because it's such a royal PITA to have anything done about it. Coffee makers that leak and self destruct for no reason. Electric razors that shave so unevenly you couldn't possibly use them exclusively. Cars that break all the time and nobody seems to know what's wrong with them. Speakers that sound like ****. Amplifiers that don't amplify. Ten year light bulbs that cost $40 each and last a week.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

marokji said:


> loud eaters, people that sit infront of you and put their arms all the way back (to your face) when they stretch. "deaf" people, when I have to reapeat things like 4-5 times and they still can't hear me.


 What about people who sit behind you in the movies and lean forward and talk and literally breathe on your neck? It seems like I always get these people behind me at the movies. And the tallest person in the theater is always right in front of me.


----------



## LightningFarron (Apr 8, 2012)

People who go through the 10 items or less aisle with a cart full of stuff.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

ASB20 said:


> Small, yappy dogs. Oh, lordddd.
> 
> People who knock on the front door at 8AM in the morning. Yeeeezus, I'm still asleep then.


Yep. The Chihuahua or any size - the big throaty ones

I luv 'em all.

They are recruiters, who scream at me on the phone on pickup. No brain.

_ I love _doggies because they express themselvels without words. I can relate to 'em. I get on fine. I see ladies and big braun men with 5 or more on leads in town. If they're quiet I mimic the bark and they react any way

Yesterday at the supermarket I noticed a big German Shepherd in the back of an Estate Volvo. Walking past I saw there were 2 of 'em. I smiled. They were fine.

Later, as I was packing my groceries in the boot, there was a little doggy unchained and running around the car park. Honestly. This meant a lot to me. The two biggers were howling in unison - banging their faces on the windows! No way to know if that was aggression or amusement or friendly

I see recruiters as wordless barkers. Seriously, I can't get speech, words or sentences from them. I expect humans to use language. It might well be my built-in fury of those who are out to get me (attack) that I do wrong but I do sincerely cannot follow their convoluted meandering bluuuurb about some... JOB.... they have no hint of understanding. Bullying of dogs with nothing but a woof.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Throwing paper into a waste basket only to find it hit the base of the basket and bounces back out on to the floor.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The word "meh" can immediately put me off wanting to converse with someone


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

When the mouse pad on my laptop won't respond to my finger properly. Starts going berserk at the simplest little touch.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

People that you cannot reason with. Pro-lifers are especially notorious for this IMO.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

When people play their music so loud that you can clearly hear the lyrics through their headphones from 20 feet away. The point of headphones is to be able to listen to your music without others hearing it, not to broadcast what you're listening to.

This is probably one of the few instances where "what goes around comes around" is true. They'll be deaf soon.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

• I hate going to the bathroom and the toliet isn't flushed


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

People eating loudly. Grrrrrrrr....
Its my one weakness, i have so much patience and self control but when someone starts munching with their mouth open and its a symphony of mmpphss and sshlllckkks... man!

In these situations im like ned here:


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

When someone uses the restroom with the door open.


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

when people look at me. 


srsly stahp it. :afr


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mousy said:


> When someone uses the restroom with the door open.


 This. ^^^^


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a bit tough to explain, but when people around me talk in a whispering voice that has the same level of noise as a normal conversation. Seriously, either talk in a normal voice or whisper quietly, just because you talk fast and blow more air out of your mouth doesn't mean your not bothering me. I honestly prefer loud talking people to people who talk like that.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

When Spurs don't lose.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

The sound of my doorbell.



Iwantham said:


> when people look at me.
> 
> srsly stahp it. :afr


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

-Reality tv shows
-News (who the **** cares who died and who got raped, I don't wanna hear about this bull****)
-Shallow closed minded people
-people that eat fast and make a lot of noise while eating
-Mosquitos!!!
-when men go and try their "charm" on ladies in an aggressive way (wow, they have no idea how to flirt with women...they just scare them...)
-MOSQUITOS!!!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I also can't stand it when a professor starts to teach at hyper speed because class time is running out, which is usually due to them spending too much time on one concept.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Another one: Knot orgy aka Devil's spaghetti aka when wires tangle. Please, no. There's no more tedious task than untangling wires.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> The word "meh" can immediately put me off wanting to converse with someone


I agree with this. I hate that word so so much.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not intensely annoyed by anything trivial.


----------



## sugamuffs (Sep 13, 2013)

When I am trying to sleep and someone is snoring loudly- this makes me lose my mind.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

When people have a loaded cart of food and you have 2 things and still they wont let you go before them.

When people try to sneak in before you in lines.

People buying 100$ of lottery tickets when there's a line of people waiting to pay for their stuff.

Morons at red lights who stop their car half way in the pedestrian crossing area.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Loud breathing. 
People who only go places to take pictures of themselves at said place instead of enjoying the scenery. 
Chewing with mouth open.
Talking during my favorite songs.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

When someone uses the word ethnic to describe everyone but people of Northern European descent. I don't know why it bugs me so much, but it just makes no sense for starters. Everyone is 'ethnic', because we all have an ethnicity... :/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MrOblivious said:


> When you're watching a movie and the dialogue is really soft so you turn up the volume and your ears get violently raped by the sound of gunshots and explosions.


This, also when the music is too loud so you turn it up and the music gets louder and you still can't hear.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

People sneezing loudly. 
People yawning loudly.
People asking me how I am or my weekend was - not because they care, but just out of pointless social convention.
People who just dump their dirty dishes on the bench at work, expecting other people to rinse them out and put them in the dishwasher for them.
People who play their music up really loud without any consideration for anyone else around them.
People who say "brah" & "no ****".

So to summarise: people.


----------



## MrOblivious (Jul 13, 2013)

Lag and crashes in multiplayer video games, especially new releases. It's happening in every game I join on Battlefield 4. I seriously wonder if it's worth the frustration anymore.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

MrOblivious said:


> Lag and crashes in multiplayer video games, especially new releases. It's happening in every game I join on Battlefield 4. I seriously wonder if it's worth the frustration anymore.


That reminds me that I have to go visit the cyber cafe to play it.


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

When I miss 1 lone strand of hair after shaving and I notice it in a public restroom mirror.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I HATE ONIONS

Therefore, I hate it when Jimmy Johns accidentally puts an onion on a sandwich that is supposed to be onionless. The taste of an onion is so strong and distinct (and disgusting) that it nearly ruins the entire sandwich. This is the third time this has happened to me and it makes me want to stop eating there.

As a matter of fact, I hate the first person who thought putting onions on sandwiches was a good idea.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

-People who whistle
-People who chew loudly
-People who say "epic" when 99% it isn't (At first I thought it was just kids saying it on the internet, but now I'm seeing commercials using it to describe their product)
-Guys that wear tight skinny jeans/pants


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Cell phones in public, be it people walking while looking down and texting with no regard for who's around them, and especially when people are obnoxiously babbling away. (I feel like smashing their phone)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I HATE ONIONS.


I agree.. Fuk onions, man! :no


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I agree.. Fuk onions, man! :no


Oh woe is me, we used to be so in sync. Gone are the days.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Oh woe is me, we used to be so in sync. Gone are the days.


Fine, if you love your precious onions more than me! :b


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Fine, if you love your precious onions more than me! :b


You mean, no onions on your cheesesteaks? Or burgers? No onion rings? Or maybe it's just raw onions you dislike. Maybe cooked onions are delightful!?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

missamanda said:


> You mean, no onions on your cheesesteaks? Or burgers? No onion rings? Or maybe it's just raw onions you dislike. Maybe cooked onions are delightful!?


Actually the opposite  Raw isn't quite so bad..


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Nov 6, 2013)

Drivers who drive 10 mph below the speed limit. God, how I just want to rammed them over.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

My stomping neighbours. I know it's part of living in an apartment to hear your neighbours, but they are the worst I've ever had. I've lived in apartments the majority of my life, and I've never had it this bad, and this is an expensive place. Not even the cheap apartment that had bedbugs was this bad. I'm not the only one complaining about them. Every single person on their floor is complaining about their noise level. We've already gotten together for a meeting once.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

When you go to the store buy 1 thing yet the receipt is the length of your entire leg. Such a waste of paper.


----------



## Nite Owl (Nov 5, 2013)

Just the sheer lack of common decency tends to get me. 

People who think their problems in life gives them an excuse to act pig ignorant towards other people. Bad attitudes get to me more than anything I suppose.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Nite Owl said:


> Just the sheer lack of common decency tends to get me.
> 
> People who think their problems in life gives them an excuse to act pig ignorant towards other people. Bad attitudes get to me more than anything I suppose.


IKR! I'm a cashier and I receive so much **** from people, don't take your anger out on me because I'm an easy target and you've had a bad day!


----------



## Nite Owl (Nov 5, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> IKR! I'm a cashier and I receive so much **** from people, don't take your anger out on me because I'm an easy target and you've had a bad day!


I hear you there ,

People seem to think that because you work behind a counter you are fair game. Then you're the one who has to be allllll professional and calm about it....

lame.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Nite Owl said:


> I hear you there ,
> 
> People seem to think that because you work behind a counter you are fair game. Then you're the one who has to be allllll professional and calm about it....
> 
> lame.


I've nearly lost my job once for stepping up for myself. This lady gave me such a nasty condescending attitude. (in all honesty **** corporations and their stupid rules) The customer isn't always right!!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

This licking sound my dog makes. He's doing it right now and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Stupidity. My only remaining friend is someone who I think is incredibly dull. Everybody around me likes her so it must just be me, but I perceive her as very 'by the book' all the time. Her parents are the 'undecided voter' types, if ya know what I mean. I feel bad that I feel this way about her, but...I just do. She seems like a really simple person, like she doesn't think much about anything ever. I don't relate with her much because I was raised to value intellectual ideas and to have challenging conversations. I have a hard time enjoying hanging out with her as I have to make my conversation more bland and superficial for her to respond to me. It makes me feel incredibly alone being around someone like her, but sometimes she just frustrates me because we think differently.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That thing where those hollow bags in my chest inflate and deflate. Annoying as all hell.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

not having a clear airway. god damn this snot.


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

rap music


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sunlight


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Every ****ing time YouTube alters its homepage/channel layout, comment system etc.. And the fact that it gets worse and harder to use every ****ing time! :bash


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Every ****ing time YouTube alters its homepage/channel layout, comment system etc.. And the fact that it gets worse and harder to use every ****ing time! :bash


This seriously HOW DO YOU KEEP MANAGING TO MAKE IT WORSE


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Monotony said:


> This seriously HOW DO YOU KEEP MANAGING TO MAKE IT WORSE


I noticed all the videos I've liked/favorited are all gone.. :I
what happened?~
edit: never mindsies, problem gone :b


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Can't cope with people speaking*

I read your posts.

My eyes and mind work well together.

Any video on any screen with or without sound √
At my beloved gym, everyone lives with their earplugs
I see 60" TV on the wall silent for sport, MTV, news...

What people say is a jumbled mess, especially on phone
or in a movie or TV. People's talkin style is a horror
my ears work perfectly
BUT being alone since 2001 doesn't let me understand
I see wobbling lips. They're eating? Bubble gum? Gobbleydookie
It appears their tongue is out of control, licking all around the front of their lips?

I don't know a way to recover. Was similar in a packed, loud bar when I was 17

I want people to speak the way I do. Strict formed sentences out of the brain to the mouth. No limp hand gestures

No uuuhhhhh... uuuuuuummmm... ooooohhh....


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

People talking about their children "...so and so is so great and I'm not just saying that because it's my son/daughter." But it is why their saying that!

People thinking I'm stupid.

Radio jingles. People walking slow in front of me a the tube station.
When my headphones stop working.
Being cut off of the internet. My cat chewing my headphones wire 

People peeing on the toilet seat and not wiping it.
Forgetting where I placed my mobile.


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> People eating loudly. Grrrrrrrr....
> Its my one weakness, i have so much patience and self control but when someone starts munching with their mouth open and its a symphony of mmpphss and sshlllckkks... man!
> 
> In these situations im like ned here:


LOL!! :teeth


----------



## Juno1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

People shouting a question to me indoors and expecting me to shout a response back it's so embarrassing.

I'm sorry but when men sit directly in front of me or other women/girls on a very spacious carriage on the train or a very empty bus.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Its snowing already.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Making a big scrambling effort to catch something yet is still lands on the floor.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

When someone is legitimately walking right behind you and you can hear their footsteps really loud -_-

When I'm in really deep thought about something, someone asks me a question and I make myself appear like an utter retard because you I was so lost in thought


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

People who pronounce migraine as "mee-green". I'd understand if they were Scottish or Irish, but not someone with a standard midland/Southern accent.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Every time I go to some video about animals preying on other animals as part of their very nature to survive, there's always someone literally reprimanding the animal in the comments. Even if it could be a clip from BBC. So sensitive. They're not going to hold hands out there in the wild and sing kumbaya and then go buy some organic produce. My god, it's so annoying.


----------



## wraith1407 (Nov 4, 2013)

My mum calls jager bombs... jager bomers drives me *insane!* and when she asks me to empty the dish washer when I haven't lived at home in 5 years.. she may be 60 but the memory of chores still grind on me haha


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Incompl said:


> When you go to the store buy 1 thing yet the receipt is the length of your entire leg. Such a waste of paper.


This right here.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

People who hold back their sneezes so it makes that annoying sound. Sneeze properly, goddammit.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

probably offline said:


> People who hold back their sneezes so it makes that annoying sound. Sneeze properly, goddammit.


I know right! I don't understand the purpose of holding sneezes.. It always look kinda painful too..


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

skinny jeans and snapbacks.. This stupid post limit what's the damn point of it?!?!?!?!?!?!? You're really helping my anxiety!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

probably offline said:


> People who hold back their sneezes so it makes that annoying sound. Sneeze properly, goddammit.


What annoys me most is when a sneeze is coming and you put your hand up in anticipation, then it suddenly disappears.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

dontwaitupforme said:


> - Having to prove your level of mental health on SAS, like it's some elite club you need to be accepted into.


I don't think I have seen any evidence of this? I sure as hell don't envy the people that have SA worse than I do. I in fact Empathize with them.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

When i'm in a quiet place and someone starts talking on their phone. It's like, take that sh1t outside.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

when people don't put a bag back in the bin after emptying it

when I'm talking to a girl and she uses hehehe all the time

using a soup spoon for anything other than soup (this kills me, makes me cringe just thinking about using a soup spoon for desserts)

when I'm talking to someone and they make a crazy claim about something (movie grosses, number of people doing something) and I know 1000% they are wrong because I was on the god damn wikipedia last night, but still they're like "na i'm pretty shure i'm rite bro".

when people assume I did nothing with my day because they think they know me so well, ex. "well thats bound to happen when you're inside all day every day". god damn it, I know I'm not doing enough but I don't need you telling me when I see you once every ~2weeks. rustled to the max.

I buy icecream that's supposed to have chunks of candy in it, it usually does, but sometimes theres only like 5 pieces lumped at the bottom? what the actual ****?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Elad said:


> when people assume I did nothing with my day because they think they know me so well, ex. "well thats bound to happen when you're inside all day every day". god damn it, I know I'm not doing enough but I don't need you telling me when I see you once every ~2weeks. rustled to the max.


That pisses me off so much.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

When you go to the store and people are too lazy to walk so they slowly stalk everyone who they think parks close to the store waiting for them to leave. People rather wait in their car for who knows how long wasting gas and causing logjams rather than to drive a little further and have an easy open spot.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

People who grunt and count loudly at the gym. You know the one's I'm talking about.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> People who hold back their sneezes so it makes that annoying sound. Sneeze properly, goddammit.


:bah That really irritates me.



dontwaitupforme said:


> - Green bananas
> - _*My*_ _*pervert*_ _*neighbor*_
> - Having to prove your level of mental health on SAS, like it's some elite club you need to be accepted into.
> 
> ...


Ew. *shudders* sooo creepy.



zomgz said:


> People who grunt and count loudly at the gym. You know the one's I'm talking about.


My roommate often grunts. And he never works out.

Coming home to a stifling 80+ °F apartment, and having my roommate (who's in a t-shirt) argue with me that not only is it not too hot, he's still cold. I pointed to the dozen long sleeved shirts, sweatshirts, hoodies, and fleece vests he has strewn about the living room and said, Put something warm on then cuz it's really hot in here. He replied, Oh, I'm not used to wearing that stuff in the house. He needs to get used to it before our electricity bills climb even higher.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

CharmedOne said:


> Coming home to a stifling 80+ °F apartment, and having my roommate (who's in a t-shirt) argue with me that not only is it not too hot, he's still cold. I pointed to the dozen long sleeved shirts, sweatshirts, hoodies, and fleece vests he has strewn about the living room and said, Put something warm on then cuz it's really hot in here. He replied, Oh, I'm not used to wearing that stuff in the house. He needs to get used to it before our electricity bills climb even higher.


I had a Russian roommate that did that. He said he had to wear long shirts at work and didn't want to wear it at home. So he was in shorts and t-shirt at home. And he'd put the heat on even late at night when sleeping when normally you don't need the heat cause of blankets. Such a spoiled little turd. I think he was spoiled by his parents and then by my other roommate (Taiwanese girl) who used to be his girlfriend. He was a lot better looking than her....


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I had a Russian roommate that did that. He said he had to wear long shirts at work and didn't want to wear it at home. So he was in shorts and t-shirt at home. And he'd put the heat on even late at night when sleeping when normally you don't need the heat cause of blankets. * Such a spoiled little turd.* I think he was spoiled by his parents and then by my other roommate (Taiwanese girl) who used to be his girlfriend. He was a lot better looking than her....


:lol

You and your roommates.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

zomgz said:


> People who grunt and count loudly at the gym. You know the one's I'm talking about.


I do that during intercourse.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I had a Russian roommate that did that. He said he had to wear long shirts at work and didn't want to wear it at home. So he was in shorts and t-shirt at home. And he'd put the heat on even late at night when sleeping when normally you don't need the heat cause of blankets. Such a spoiled little turd. I think he was spoiled by his parents and then by my other roommate (Taiwanese girl) who used to be his girlfriend. He was a lot better looking than her....


I think my roommate was spoiled by his mother. Which surprises me. His sister is my best friend and none of the other 4 kids in their family are the way he is. He'll spill stuff in the kitchen, blood from his raw hamburger will drip all over our refrigerator, he'll miss when he lobs something in the general direction of the garbage can... Does he pick/wipe/clean _*any*_ of it up? *Ever? *On his own--of course, not. Grudgingly, yes, when asked. But then does such a half-azz job of it that for hygiene/aesthetic/food-borne-illness-prevention reasons, I end up having to go re-clean it all anyway. Same for if he bothers to do the dishes--leaves them greasy, food *obviously* still clinging to them...

We got carpet bugs once from him spilling McDonald's fries on the floor next to the couch (in an area that was hard to see unless you were the one who did it) and not bothering to pick them up. If I ever stop showing up on SAS, you'll know I've finally killed him and am rotting away in some prison without internet access...



markwalters2 said:


> I do that during intercourse.


When you reach a certain number, do you win?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

When people with like 86things try to checkout in the 12 items and under lane.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

When I'm with a group at a restaurant and someone else's food arrives and looks a lot nicer than mine.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Emma91 said:


> People who eat noisily.
> 
> Pouring out a bowl of cereal, then realising there's no milk to put on it.
> 
> ...


Wanna know what's more annoying than realizing you have no milk? Discovering the milk went bad after eating your cereal...it's such a let down...and it's not like I can just eat it dry I have to make a whole new bowl...



Ape in space said:


> Morons who are walking in front of me at a glacial pace and blocking my way because they're too busy texting on their phone. I want to shove them into traffic.


I hate that....especially when they stop in the middle for a second or two to look at their phone or something, it annoys me so much



Charmander said:


> People who cough without covering their mouths.
> 
> Also people who blow on their food if they accidentally drop it on the floor, as if the germs are going to disappear.


lol i actually never seen anyone blow on their food after it dropped on the floor, thats pretty gross


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Also people who blow on their food if they accidentally drop it on the floor, as if the germs are going to disappear.





Chieve said:


> lol i actually never seen anyone blow on their food after it dropped on the floor, thats pretty gross


I've done that if it's dry food. :blush Because 5 second rule. In case there are little fuzzies (or other lightweight things that can be blown off) clinging to it.

Cashiers who stop to talk to customers and hold up the line while they make conversation instead of talking and scanning items at the same time. How hard can it be to do both at once? Talk while scanning? I'll bet you could train a chimp to scan items with one hand while conversing in sign language with the other. It can't be that taxing on the brain.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> I've done that if it's dry food. :blush Because 5 second rule .


I sometimes do this too 8)


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Body odour on a crowded train on a hot summer day...




Brb, suffocating....


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

realm down - diablo 2
syntax error in programming
making dinner and not having everything i need (ran out of onions)
agressive drivers
people who talk to me for no reason
non 1080p or 4k video GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Every day I have to close the kitchen blinds, and every day this is my story:






opening them is easy though, closing them :no


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

When I'm listening to music with headphones and it's too quiet so I turn the volume 1 step louder and then it's too loud -_-


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Vaccuming.. :mum


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Gardening :mum


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't mind vacuuming. I just don't like it when other people vacuum. The noise drives me mad.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

- A group of people who walk so slowly around a store. They tend to always walk side by side, talking up most of the walkway, therefore making it difficult to get around them. Thanks.

- People who constantly text during a conversation or while watching a movie.

- Pouring cereal into a bowl and realizing the milk is gone or expired. 

- People who can't clean up after themselves.

- People who don't wash their hands after using the bathroom.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

The sound of people chewing. :mum Eat quietly!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ripe bananas. I hate them when they are soft, I like the green just before they are ripe


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Boy band and teeny movie haters. I understand you want to be "cool", so you make fun of Twilight and Bieber, but come on, think for yourself man! I swear, the things people hate on aren't even half as annoying as the haters themselves.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

When I'm in the drive-thru and the car in front of me can't pull up far enough for me to get to the speaker. Almost every time this happens, they'll still try to take my order. I'm not at the speaker yet! I'm not going to yell my order out the car window!

Another thing that annoys me is when people at work use the paper shredder. It's really loud and it's right next to my office. It's fine when they use it to shred a few sheets, but sometimes people will stand there and shred for eternity. 

The blinds thing also annoys me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

self-righteous prudes


----------



## Eurasian (Aug 25, 2013)

Mosquitoes. Especially when I'm in bed and hear that irritating buzz knowing I'll have to get up and kill it.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

People that dislike you for no ****ing reason.
They don't know you, AT ALL, but yet they dislike you. Because you're prettier than them or some ****. 

Oh and attention *****s. People that need attention no matter how they get it.
No matter if it's bad attention or good attention. As long as it's "Attention". LOL
So unattractive.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Whoever invented the 'continental breakfast'. I was on a plane once and they said they'd be serving a continental breakfast. I didn't know what that was at the time, so I was thinking, 'Oooh yes, sounds like a delicious feast'. Then they give to us, and it's a croissant and a muffin. Like what the ****? This isn't a ****ing breakfast!

On that note, I'm annoyed by people who consider the following to be breakfasts: (each thing on the list is an entire breakfast, not components of one big breakfast)

1. An apple

2. A fruit bowl

3. A glass of milk

4. Pastries

5. Nothing

I don't mind other people eating breakfasts like these, but sometimes I'm forced to go along with the person if I'm travelling somewhere and I have to eat the same thing as them. This is not adequate. I'm a growing boy, and I need my nutrition.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

People who stand so close to me they're touching me in a queue/line in a store especially when it isn't busy so there is no need to. I move forward and so do they...


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

People who walk too slow. People who talk too fast.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

start to say something interesting and someone LOUDER than me cuts me off.

it feels like holding in a sneeze

it feels like the synapses in my brain just exploded. 

and it also makes me genuinely irritated with that person.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Mouth breathing, chewing noisily, intentionally loud burping.


----------



## tehrealfake (Nov 15, 2013)

People who look at you like your following them - when you're going the same way througha 1 lane corridor.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The word "fap"


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

People who don't look up from their phone when walking


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Professors taking years to grade exams.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ "Cash Money", it's redundant phrasing

~ Men wearing earrings. Get a nice watch and/or necklace if you want bling to show off


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Men wearing earrings


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

The sound of dry skin rasping on some more dry skin makes me want to commit murder.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

i can't sleep with analogue clocks in the room, the tik tok gets stuck in my head and drives me insane!! 
when i'm staying in my parents house i take the batteries out of the clocks in all the rooms before i sleep. in my house i have one in the living room but it always shows 1:15!!


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

When someone asks me to get something for them, when it would be faster if they just got off their posterior and get it themselves.

Douche: Can you get...from the kitchen.
Me: Ok.
Me: I don't see it. Where exactly is it?
Douche: Over there.
Me: Searches whole kitchen.
Me: I still don't see it.
Douche: ....hhmp, it's right here. See it!?
Me: Thinking....&@$$&


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Plucked, thin eyebrows. They look ridiculous. Also, people who shave their whole brows off and paint new ones.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Storytopping. Conversation isn't just vomiting out a more impressive anecdote than the person before you. It's an actual social deficit. I ventured to tell someone about my experience with depression the other day, she went on to tell me all about some girl at her school who was more depressed than me. Thx bb.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Storytopping. Conversation isn't just vomiting out a more impressive anecdote than the person before you. It's an actual social deficit. I ventured to tell someone about my experience with depression the other day, she went on to tell me all about some girl at her school who was more depressed than me. Thx bb.


Ughh yes!! I had a "friend" in middle school who would do this >_<

I also don't like when the toes peek out when wearing ballet flats....
Like so:









I just learned there's a name for this: Toe Cleavage :b
Did anyone else know? I didn't.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

cuppy said:


> Ughh yes!! I had a "friend" in middle school who would do this >_<
> 
> I also don't like when the toes peek out when wearing ballet flats....
> Like so:
> ...


What is it called when your little toe pushes out on the shoe fabric sort of (due to feet being wide)?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty much all internet lingo. Miscer lingo in particular.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Pretty much all internet lingo. Miscer lingo in particular.


Yeah, I hate excessive use of shortcuts for texting/IM'ing


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

When I'm listening to a live version of a song and the crowd sings along to songs at concerts. 

When I'm listening to a live version of a song, and the artist holds the microphone out to the crowd instead of singing themselves.


----------



## SelleSnowy (Dec 9, 2013)

cuppy said:


> I also don't like when the toes peek out when wearing ballet flats....
> Like so:
> 
> I just learned there's a name for this: Toe Cleavage :b
> Did anyone else know? I didn't.


Haha I never even noticed but now I will!

Speaking of feet - I hate when people scuff their feet while walking. Pick up your feet all the way!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Like pet peeves?

1. People who smack their lips when they're eating.
2. People who drive slower than the speed limit.
3. Sarcastic people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The sound of vacuum cleaners D: oh god, the sound of vacuum cleaners. They need to be silent.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When I rub my hand across my face the day after shaving & already feel it starting to grow back


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The sound of vacuum cleaners D: oh god, the sound of vacuum cleaners. They need to be silent.


The worst is when you live with roommates cause they don't warn you beforehand. Sometimes they'll do it in the morning when I'm sleeping or when I just got home and am trying to relax. I just don't like being around when other people are cleaning in general. It's especially horrible because normal people seem to get the most motivated to clean in the morning. Another reason to hate morning people.

Leaf blowers are also evil but I'm sure I already mentioned that in this thread.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone that touches my car radio, at all, ever. Don't ****ing touch my radio! lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

People speaking in PUA-esque lingo. Just no. Go sit in the corner and re-evaluate your entire existence, you aren't allowed to mingle with the rest of us and contaminate our oxygen with that stupidity.

I realize this probably covers more than just PUA types, just anything that sounds like, or is related to, or in any way similar to that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> People speaking in PUA-esque lingo. Just no. Go sit in the corner and re-evaluate your entire existence, you aren't allowed to mingle with the rest of us and contaminate our oxygen with that stupidity.
> 
> I realize this probably covers more than just PUA types, just anything that sounds like, or is related to, or in any way similar to that.


Have you ever heard anyone talk like this in real life?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yes. People who play music loud on Sunday morning or whenever I wake up. Horrible. Those people should die!!! I had one ex who would try to do that. I nearly had to strangle him. He was not a night person. Then in the evenings...peliculas...... :roll

I'm very sensitive to background noise. I hate the sound of TV. My sister says even one time in my paranoia, I went to her room to tell her to turn down the TV and she didn't even have it on. I bet the neighbors had their TV on and that was what I was hearing.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> People speaking in PUA-esque lingo. Just no. Go sit in the corner and re-evaluate your entire existence, you aren't allowed to mingle with the rest of us and contaminate our oxygen with that stupidity.


THIS. It's disgusting.



komorikun said:


> Oh yes. People who play music loud on Sunday morning or whenever I wake up. Horrible. Those people should die!!! I had one ex who would try to do that. I nearly had to strangle him. He was not a night person. Then in the evenings...peliculas...... :roll
> 
> I'm very sensitive to background noise. I hate the sound of TV. My sister says even one time in my paranoia, I went to her room to tell her to turn down the TV and she didn't even have it on. I bet the neighbors had their TV on and that was what I was hearing.


During my freshman year in college, the boys living upstairs blasted music almost every night until 3 AM. I had 8 AM classes every day for the first semester, so I barely got any sleep.  And i'm really sensitive to background noise, too. I can't study or read unless there is dead silence. That's why I need my headphones at all times to I can listen to ambient noises.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Have you ever heard anyone talk like this in real life?


Not really, I think my brother's friend did once but I told him to learn how to speak like a human being and he stopped.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> During my freshman year in college, the boys living upstairs blasted music almost every night until 3 AM. I had 8 AM classes every day for the first semester, so I barely got any sleep.  And i'm really sensitive to background noise, too. I can't study or read unless there is dead silence. That's why I need my headphones at all times to I can listen to ambient noises.


The neighbor's music generally doesn't bother me as long as they aren't blasting it. For some reason TV noise bothers me more than music. I would have freaked out if music was blasted every night. When you are in school you really need sleep to study properly. I'm always woken up by roommates since I'm such a light sleeper, so I have to use ear plugs. I don't like the way they feel so I don't put them in until I get woken up by sound. Even the most quiet roommates wake me up. I really need to live alone.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

- getting stuck alone with someone you don't know and can barely get two words out of them. Instant anxiety attack.
- people who think it's cool to 'troll' message boards or chat rooms.
- living with someone who bring a bunch of friends over without giving you a heads up.
- greedy, cheap people.
- drunk guys at bars/clubs who try to start fights because they think it will impress girls.
- when I'm looking for something and can't find it then randomly find it a few days later.
- having loud, obnoxious neighbours.
- bad breath
- smell of cigarette smoke on patios at restaurants while I'm eating.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

That after many years of wear and tear (also bad storage), my 90s CDs (and some more recent ones) that are still playable, are mostly if not all, badly scratched. Many tracks will hardly play properly at all.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

When I'm at work and the office is silent except for the sound of people all around me tapping away feverishly on their keyboards *tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap* :afr:afr:afr:afr:afr

Thank God for earphones or I would have snapped a long time ago.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Music videos that don't start with the music straight away. They have some sort of long intro where they try be deep or try to act. Just play the god damn song.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No more toilet paper when you have to get on the throne. lol


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

When people in SAS chat say "welcome back", when the person was gone for literally a few seconds.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

People who chew with their mouth open. 
People who just say "bye" before leaving. I never liked it. It always sounds so abrupt.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

when someone eats all the ****ing after eights and leaves all the ****ing sleeves in the box making you think that there are still plenty of after eights left and so when the butler comes along and asks if anyone will be needing anything before he retires for the night you say no that's fine you go off to bed we are fine right here and then you realise too late you have no after eights left and you have to go the whole night without any more after eights.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

scooby said:


> Music videos that don't start with the music straight away. They have some sort of long intro where they try be deep or try to act. Just play the god damn song.


Ughh, yesss.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have these wireless headphones that are simply amazing. However, once they run out of batteries they cannot be used and charged simultaneously. Consequently, when they run out, I am forced to get out and use subpar inner each phones. The sound quality of my music is reduced noticeably :'( this is horrifying, as you can imagine.

Edit: It just happened now, I must have forgot to charge them before NOOOOOOO.

Also sometimes now, when I'm listening to videos in a youtube playlist, it will suddenly stop playing tracks from the playlist (as in that little bar that's normally next to the video disappears and the next song in the playlist doesn't play) and I'll have to go back and click on the playlist again.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> when someone eats all the ****ing after eights and leaves all the ****ing sleeves in the box making you think that there are still plenty of after eights left and so when the butler comes along and asks if anyone will be needing anything before he retires for the night you say no that's fine you go off to bed we are fine right here and then you realise too late you have no after eights left and you have to go the whole night without any more after eights.


:afr :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

GAMES NOT DOWNLOADING from torrents and screwing up the whole computer -_-


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Taxes. 

Shopping Taxes

Gain Taxes

Income Taxes

Company Taxes


GODDAM CAN A BROTHER EAT???? I'm just tryna eat!! Can I eat!?! LET ME EAT! The goverment is trying to keep a brother down


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

When I'm on the phone with someone and they start rummaging through plastic bags or dishes :x

...phones seem to amplify certain noises.

@extremly :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It bothers me a lot when someone sees a baby and starts making a lot of noise trying to get a reaction from the baby. 9 times out of 10, the baby just lays there and looks at them like they're crazy and the noise bothers me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

do not start eating a bag of chips near me during a movie. just don't do it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Things that don't work as well in your left hand. Damn right handed people and their right handed scissors.


----------



## DottedLine (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok lord,I got a list..sorry in advance if any of it's been mentioned before:
1- people who talk/ask inane questions through movies & tv shows
2-people who take up the whole aisle with their trolley
3-ppl who speed to overtake you then slow down stupidly
4-ppl who sneeze & spray spit everywhere- it bloody stinks guy
5-idiots who decide to have a chat & block access for others at shops etc
6-ppl who lick their fingers after each chip and put their sloppy hand back in a shared bag
7-dbl f**kin dippers
8-ppl who don't wash their hands before preparing you a meal
9-ppl who constantly talk over you/cut you off
10-ppl who stand in doorways & don't move when you gotta pass

Think I'll stop there..


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Pretty much all internet lingo. Miscer lingo in particular.


Heh... it's even more annoying seeing it applied to real life. My niece once said "fail" referring to someone at the beach who did something stupid. I saw another instance where a person was referred to as trolling because they were being an idiot in public. At least keep internet lingo ON THE INTERNET.

My pet peeve, I'll have think about that one, I don't know if I have too many or not enough.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Why do parents on College Confidential refer to their daughters and sons as "my S" or "my D?" Wow, you're such a cool mom with those abbreviations!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

DottedLine said:


> Ok lord,I got a list..sorry in advance if any of it's been mentioned before:
> 1- people who talk/ask inane questions through movies & tv shows
> 2-people who take up the whole aisle with their trolley
> _*3-ppl who speed to overtake you then slow down stupidly*_
> ...


#3 Ugh. And those people who drive at the same speed as the car in the lane next to them, so no one in the long line of traffic building up behind them can get by. Often with no cars in either lane ahead of them.



cosmicslop said:


> Why do parents on College Confidential refer to their daughters and sons as "my S" or "my D?" Wow, you're such a cool mom with those abbreviations!


Hmmm... If only they were cognizant of what "my D" usually refers to.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Elad said:


> do not start eating a bag of chips near me during a movie. just don't do it.


Hahaha I'm with you 100% on that one.


----------



## DottedLine (Dec 13, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> Why do parents on College Confidential refer to their daughters and sons as "my S" or "my D?" Wow, you're such a cool mom with those abbreviations!


Or worse "my DS/DD" dear son/daughter..that's nice:roll


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

h00dz said:


> People that say "brah" in real life


lol that made me laugh

when people who cant sing, sing over the chorus of a really good song.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

When I'm listening to the radio and a song that I know comes on but it's one of those songs where they've taken it and made it really, Really bad by adding beats and slowing it down/speeding it up and adding other stupid effects to it.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

When you're watching a movie and the dialogue is really soft so you turn up the volume and your ears get violently raped by the sound of gunshots and explosions.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Excessive slang, unless used purposely for a humorous effect.

Foot/leg shaking, finger drumming, so on (even though I am guilty of it myself....I just don't want to have to listen/see other people do it).

Those who are on their phone frequently, especially when you are talking to them.

When I'm listening to my ipod on shuffle with my headphones on, and suddenly mother of god I nearly burst my eardrums....there really ought to be an automatic audio level checker. 

+ plenty of other things.


----------



## Mbf123 (Jan 4, 2014)

When people misuse the verb "seen". "I seen you" is incorrect! It would be "I saw you", or "I have seen you".


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

When I am driving and another driver clearly does something wrong, but gives ME a dirty look or shoots the finger -- like it was MY fault...oh that gets to me.
OR when I pull out and someone had more than enough time to let me out safely without interference, but they have to be a drama queen about it and slam on their brakes or stop their car....just ticks me off. Get a life. 
Wait one more -- since I'm talking about driving! When I'm coming down and merging onto another highway but have a yield sign -- and the cars behind me act crazy like I'm supposed to run over the oncoming cars just so the ones behind me don't have to stop or slow down -- what am I supposed to do, levitate over the oncoming cars....that's why there is a YIELD sign...you are supposed to yield.
People just suck, especially on the road.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

-hypocrites 
-when people don't believe something you say but its 100% true
-wanting to use the milk but its already expired
-when theres randomly no internet connection in your house and you don't know when its going to come back so you get frustrated and wait until theres wifi


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

When people tap their fingers on a table/desk omg i hate it


----------



## paz (Jul 19, 2013)

When I'm at Subway's (or some other fast-food place) and the customers press their fingers onto the glass thingy while ordering. 

Like, you don't have to point out the lettuce. They know where to find the lettuce.

When people drag their feet. 

When people hum/sing badly.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, sorry if I'm making the topic dark. I guess it's supposed to be a bit of fun. I actually genuinely hate most people. I have a low tolerance for others these days. On my end I'm hypersensitive. Other people making noises annoy me, make me jump or cringe at times. Strong smells annoy me. Bright light. So when anyone comes along and changes these things it bothers me. 

It's not only that. People seem to have almost no conscientiousness nowadays. Things like people just walk around a corner without looking, head turned in completely the wrong direction and would walk into you if you weren't paying attention. I don't mind if it's old people. I hate when whole families, normally some loud mouthed chavs just stand and block the whole path in a busy highstreet. Idiots. It's just crap like that constantly and it's right throughout society. I hate when women don't move and expect you to walk off the path. Other men move, and I'm not talking about tough guy crap. You see another man down the street and there's a kind of polite unspoken agreement that you both give way a bit. The vast majority of women just don't move at all. I hate when people suddenly shout - directed at other people but it's right next to you and right in your ear.

I'm greatly frustrated having to live with my family. My brother is stoned, or drunk or both every day. He's a genuine arsehole. Hate the guy. I find all stoners are annoying like this. If you want to get stoned that's upto you. Don't do it around other people who aren't. It's a sign of the times too. No conscientiousness, liberal-fascist mindset.

- Walks around slamming everything. Fridge, doors, objects. Just eveything. He even slams into the wall next door to me. Just stupid random crap. Hate it. Makes me jump/cringe.
- Walks into the living room for 5 seconds and leaves the door open or the lights on. Then goes upstairs. Then you tell him and it's 'I'm doing...' ratty attitude, just an excuse for everything. Huge ego. Never wrong, never an apology in his life. Or he becomes aggressive. Tyrant streak.
- Or he similarly walks into a room for a few seconds, leaves the lights on, door open for 5 seconds and comes back and does it every 10 minutes. And I'm getting up closing the door, turning the lights off knowing it's just pointless saying anything to him. Most of my family are like this. Just can't say crap because it's passive aggressive ****, never wrong, shaming rhetoric. Toxic people.
- Stinks the house out of dope when parents are out. Or the upstairs passage when they are in.
- Never locks doors. Has even left the front door wide open in the middle of the night when he's drunk/stoned.
- Does stupid crap like opens windows when it's a freezing cold night. Freezes the whole house out.
- Leaves the fridge open.
- Doesn't tell you when he's going in the shower.
- Wakes up a few minutes before his alarm goess off...then goes in the shower. So the idiots alarm is ringing though for 10 minutes - waking me up...Then I can't empty my full stinging bladder because he's in the shower. Fricking dick.
- Stinks of alcohol.
- Greases everything. Like literally just greases things he's had in his hands and you can feel it when you get it back or use after him. Sounds really petty but it's true. It's rank.

I hate when people feel the need to comment on my straight face too. Had that all my life. Can't really do much to help it. I'm probably autistic or Aspergers as it turns out. I don't bother anyone or comment personal derogatory remarks. I hate the liberal-fascist complete lack of reserve bantery 'take the piss' culture Britain has now as well. Everyone, strangers, just talk to you like you're their mate in the pub or they've known for a decade. 

I really want to just not be bothered by anyone. Get my own place hopefully soon. Live my life away from peoples stress. Get a dog and walk it in the middle of the night. Do my shopping at like 4am. Far too misanthrope and far too irritable to deal with people now.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

low said:


> People seem to have almost no conscientiousness nowadays. Things like people just walk around a corner without looking, head turned in completely the wrong direction and would walk into you if you weren't paying attention. I don't mind if it's old people. I hate when whole families, normally some loud mouthed chavs just stand and block the whole path in a busy highstreet. Idiots.


Yeah people like that annoy me too.

I had one the other day who p***ed me off, he was standing against a wall, I was walking by, he looked at me, then stepped in FRONT of me walking perpendicular to my direction.

Then the latter, one time a bunch of twenty-somethings on a sidewalk in NYC, walking 8 across in two rows. They look at me and refuse to make room, expecting me to walk in the busy street around them. I walked between them, which prompted them to yell "what the f*** is wrong with you?" repeatedly. What the f*** is wrong with me???

While we're on people... those who stop in the middle of a doorway or stairway to text or check FB on their cell phone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Using the word "weed" to refer to marijuana..."bud", herb", "kush", there are countless words that sound so much better


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Rain .


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Using the word "weed" to refer to marijuana..."bud", herb", "kush", there are countless words that sound so much better


I always went with the much maligned "dope". Couldn't stand kush, mainly cause so many people around here just use it as a placeholder strain name. Strawberry kush, hindu kush, orange kush, purple kush, pretty sure none of it was actually kush.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It really irritates me when people post how to Youtube videos with no sound and/or no narration or with some insanely annoying music. The worst ones are the ones where they just point at the things you're supposed to take notice of.

For crying out loud if you're going to make a video to try and help people, make it worth watching! 

I also hate the ones with really godawful sound quality that distorts really bad when they talk.

Not quite as bad but still annoying are the ones that are (I guess) taken with iPhones or something. The quality is usually OK but the picture format annoys me. It's like a horizontal strip. I don't know if they can't help it or if they do it because they think it's cool but I don't like it.

While I'm on this subject, I hate the youtubers who repeat themselves endlessly. There's some guy I see sometimes who says "OK?" (pointlessly) every 15 seconds as he's talking.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Book covers. The paper kind that isn't attached the book and can be slipped off.
They've always annoyed me, they always seem to slip off by accident.


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Rain .


cant belive you just ripped on rain cant belive it.

when people sing over songs and ruin them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Salvador Dali said:


> Book covers. The paper kind that isn't attached the book and can be slipped off.
> They've always annoyed me, they always seem to slip off by accident.


Dust jackets? Yeah they can be annoying. How much dust do you have around that you need that kind of protection lol? They can be useful for doubling as a bookmark though I guess.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sticking with the Youtube theme, I really hate product unboxings that leave you hanging. I realize it only has to cover the basic unboxing to qualify as an unboxing but it would be nice if they'd go ahead and try the product out instead of just pulling it out of the box and saying "Welp, here it is!"

The worst ones are the ones where they never follow up with a review type video to show the product in action. This is especially annoying for products that don't have many videos


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I hate when people don't believe me when I AM ACTUALLY telling the truth.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

* People who talk a lot, but never really say anything.
* People who don't know how to drive. They're everywhere.
* People who fart or burp in front of other people. It's f*kcing disgusting. Pigs.
* Shallow people
* People who have no idea what personal space is


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> I hate when people don't believe me when I AM ACTUALLY telling the truth.


have you ever had some one say your lieing and then you cant help but smile then they really dont belive you even if its the truth?


----------



## catman1974 (Jul 4, 2011)

More of a symptom of SA, but places that only have a phone # and no email or website.

Stores that don't individually price items

Bad parking lot design

Free trial subscriptions or such that make you put in a credit card and then it's your responsibility to cancel

Mail. No particular type. Just the antiquated notion of postal mail

U-scan or self serve checkout lanes

Slow gas pumps

Lazy doors. The kind that hang open behind you and kind of slowly drift closed.

Those puffy type winter coats and parkas

Sports teams with ugly uniforms


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

jamesjameson said:


> have you ever had some one say your lieing and then you cant help but smile then they really dont belive you even if its the truth?


Yeah that happens to me. :lol


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

My neighbours in the apartment opposite mine constantly going in and out of their apartment. I don't know why it annoys me - maybe it's just a little unsettling. In, out, in, out, in, out, in, out - pick a damn side of the door already!

Also people at work who feel the need to have conversations _through_ me, e.g. when someone stands behind me and starts talking to the person sitting at the desk in front of mine. How am I supposed to work when people are doing that? :blank It makes me feel so damn uneasy and I just want to tell them to please go around to them and then have the damn conversation instead of using me as the net in their game of conversational tennis.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

When people spell lose as loose. 

People who have one sided conversations with me.

People who interrogate me with question after question. 

People who think when I greet them with "hail" that I am referring to Hitler. 

When I try to open a box of cereal and rip the top. 

When I can't find the end of the tape because it is stuck to the roll.

Overly eager store employees. 

Broken speaker at a fast food window. 

People trying to be spiritual.

The little knit at the end of socks.

Loud kids. 

Loud Teenagers.

Loud adults.

People who spam smilies after everything they say. 

Little rat dogs that bark bark bark at the sound of the wind, a car, when they take a ****.

Stepping in dog ****.

The smell of old age homes


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Talking about the weather unless it is in a serious conversation that is relevant to crop growth or possible warning someone of impending danger.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ooh that reminds me - when co-workers announce what a lovely day it is outside. Exactly what am I supposed to do with this information - be even _more_ depressed that I'm stuck inside some cold, artificially lit office all day?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Wet doorknobs... Even imagining touching one is awful...


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

When people above middle school age don't know how many centimeters make up a meter, or the number of grams in a kilogram (especially Europeans and other users of the metric system, there's simply no excuse).


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

People who talk to their or about their pets like normal people. My mom annoys me with this when she refers to the cats as "the girls" or the dog as "her boy" or refer to all of the animals as "the kids"


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

zomgz said:


> Talking about the weather unless it is in a serious conversation that is relevant to crop growth or possible warning someone of impending danger.


Nice warm weather, eh? My tomatoes will love it! Look out! A tornado!!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Nice warm weather, eh? My tomatoes will love it! Look out! A tornado!!


Acceptable. 

Beats hearing "So how do you like this weather? Beautiful, huh?" *looks up* "Uh, yeah... duh"


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's one: When on a line for something you see an excess amount of space between the person in front of you and the person in front of them. I gather they do this to intentionally annoy (to which the "intentional" part, if there is one, should be responded to violently) the person behind them. Move the hell up!



low said:


> It's not only that. *People seem to have almost no conscientiousness nowadays.* Things like people just walk around a corner without looking, head turned in completely the wrong direction and would walk into you if you weren't paying attention. I don't mind if it's old people. I hate when whole families, normally some loud mouthed chavs just stand and block the whole path in a busy highstreet. Idiots. It's just crap like that constantly and it's right throughout society. I hate when women don't move and expect you to walk off the path. Other men move, and I'm not talking about tough guy crap. You see another man down the street and there's a kind of polite unspoken agreement that you both give way a bit. The vast majority of women just don't move at all. I hate when people suddenly shout - directed at other people but it's right next to you and right in your ear.


I couldn't agree more. I couldn't even begin to count how many times I've slammed into people, because they simply weren't paying any attention AT ALL to their surroundings. And especially when I get a look or a reaction from them as if I was the "bad guy" and not them. As if somehow, being aware of your surroundings makes you an ******* or something. People walking in one direction and then suddenly stopping right in front of you and people turning a corner while also practically hugging it (and then of course slamming into you) annoy the hell out of me to no end.

I also feel as if being conscientious these days is seen as some sort of a social stigma. Somehow, not only do I feel that I'm more and more in the minority in that I actually give a **** about what I write/text/talk being clear, explanatory, and coherent, but that it also makes me more unpopular and easier to tune out by more and more people. I can't win.

I'm cool with refreshing, "dark" posts like yours here. It beats (ironically) another "trivial thing that annoys me intensely": When people churn out the same 7 or 8 standard "pet peeves" that _anyone_ could answer with. Always had a preference for the more specific, interesting ones instead.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Going to the WC with the intention to take a crap. Sitting on the white throne. And realizing nothing will come out. And you feel silly while pulling your pants back up and walking out.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Tokztero said:


> I hate when people don't believe me when I AM ACTUALLY telling the truth.


Agreed. One specific part of this which I really hate is when the person goes "why are you lying?" or "why did you lie?", when the fact that I possibly could have _simply been wrong_ does not even cross the other person's mind. As you can tell, I've encountered my fair share of people that are way to quick to assume the worst in people. Thereby, ironically making ME assume the worse option in people.



Jesuszilla said:


> People who talk to their or about their pets like normal people. My mom annoys me with this when she refers to the cats as "the girls" or the dog as "her boy" or refer to all of the animals as "the kids"


Or people who refer to inanimate objects (vehicles in particular) as "she" or "her" (and why is it always "she"? - are automobiles all females and none can be males?). "She only runs on unleaded" I hear, or something like that.

Yeah, too bad I can't date her, right?

Maybe they're all "she"s because of the gas tank that you can put the nozzle in.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Honestly, these stupid *** password rules can all go to hell. (e.g must be 8 characters long uppercase and lowercase, numbers, symbols, must change every year etc.) In certain places, I have to type my password more than 3 times because they forced me to have a password so ****ing complex.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Honestly, these stupid *** password rules can all go to hell. (e.g must be 8 characters long uppercase and lowercase, numbers, symbols, must change every year etc.) In certain places, I have to type my password more than 3 times because they forced me to have a password so ****ing complex.


Omg this sooo much.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Having a hump at the end of the driveway in the winter. Now I have one due to when they cut back the banks on the side of the street they scraped the street down to the payment. So now I have this hump at the end of the driveway.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

...When the person presenting a television weather forecast stands in front of the map's details, blocking them from view.

Get the f*** out of the way, you idiot!


----------



## maryaisleen (Jan 14, 2014)

Loud/noisy eating will get me every time. Another thing that sets me off is when I'm laying with my boyfriend and he swallows really loud. I don't know why but it is very annoying to me.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

People who put the loo roll on the holder the wrong way round - FFS, why on earth would you think it makes more sense to have the end of the roll facing the wall rather than actually facing you?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Basing some of these on what others have said. 

When newsreaders shuffle their notes as the programme finishes or pretend to talk to the other newsreader. 
When someone uses the last of the toilet roll and doesn't bother to put a new one on or at least say that it's all been used.

Books with tiny print and really black ink. (The older versions of the Narnia books are the worst culprits for this)


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Slow walkers. They frustrate me much more than it should.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

- kids running/screaming around in a store or mall and their parents don't even do anything about it.

- people who don't cover their mouth when they cough/sneeze/yawn

- I hate the smell of coffee


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

-when someone walks into my room and doesn't shut the door when they leave 
-when someone licks their thumb and hands me a piece of paper 
-that person who digs around in the potato chip bag for centuries


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

I find women who post too many over-filtered selfies trying to prove they look hot without makeup utterly annoying. Also, overused ghetto hash tags such for example #b$&!#%dontkillmyvibe etc proves the character of that person. 

Also, "friends" who talk about their "friends" to me behind their backs and the next moment they're kissing their a**. Really?


----------



## Kydee (Jan 2, 2014)

Tail-gating on the road. What's up with that?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish professors wouldn't lecture before class starts. I got to class 3 minutes early and he was already lecturing. :blank


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

every damn thing


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

When people buy something cheap for like 99p and give you £20, taking all your change! Do I have a bottomless cash register with an endless supply of change? no.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This one has been increasingly brought to my attention in the past couple of weeks: When someone tosses around the words "depressed" and "panic attack."

For example, I've been trying to leave a few little hints here and there to my new roommate that I have some issues with anxiety and clinical depression. However, she just chimes in and says, "Oh, I know exactly how you feel...I was so depressed the other day when I had all that homework," or "Yeah, I agree, I pretty much had a panic attack when [etc]."

I understand she's just trying to be friendly and give a "relatable" response, but unless you've experienced an actual panic attack and suffered from major depression of the span of multiple years to the point you've been to multiple clinicians, therapy, and experienced actual emotional breakdowns and suicidal thoughts -- don't ****ing say you've been depressed or had a panic attack. It's insulting and belittles the experiences of individuals who actually have those problems and suffer from them terribly.


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

someone who says 'I'll pray for you' and does nothing else to help.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Emotions. I find them weak and wish we didn't have them. 7 Billion people with a cutthroat attitude sounds awesome to me. That's the world I want to see.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Mochyn said:


> When people buy something cheap for like 99p and give you £20, taking all your change! Do I have a bottomless cash register with an endless supply of change? no.


 I can imagine that must be irritating. I always avoid doing that, and if I have to pay with a note for something small, I make a little apology!


----------



## lbah (Jan 16, 2014)

Every comment *I * give to others in a conservation and every decision *I* make.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Silly people who fantasize about being sociopathic. Silliez. If only you knew. Reality wouldn't live up to your imaginary glory.


----------



## MentalWreck (Jan 23, 2014)

- when my computer breaks and magically fixes itself when someone from our IT department comes over.

-Candy found in my purse that actually taste like spare change

-my Cellphones spellcheck

-tollbooths

-Awkward poses in conversations


----------



## MentalWreck (Jan 23, 2014)

lbah said:


> Every comment *I * give to others in a conservation and every decision *I* make.


I really relate here. I wish I had some advice to give.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> This one has been increasingly brought to my attention in the past couple of weeks: When someone tosses around the words "depressed" and "panic attack."


Yeah. I think they just don't understand >_<
Ugh, I remember they used "panic attack" on that show, "The Big Bang Theory" which I don't really watch, but somehow it's always on at my home...I quickly turn to see what's happening on the show when they say that, and it's just the guy getting nervous and the audience laughing.



Mochyn said:


> When people buy something cheap for like 99p and give you £20, taking all your change! Do I have a bottomless cash register with an endless supply of change? no.


Oops >_< I am guilty of this; I always thought the registers always had lots of change~


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

People who talk loudly as if they're a mile away.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I despise the sound of gusty wind outside for hours on end.

I really hate it when I want something I know I can never have.

I especially hate it when the main reason I can never have it is that when I really think about it, I realize that it's not really worth the effort that would be required. So I'm stuck endlessly wanting something I don't want badly enough to go get it.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Cars that don't indicate when they're turning then try to run me down when i'm crossing the road.
When i pull the plastic clip off for the bag for my loaf of bread and take a couple of slices out and then when i go to put the plastic clip back on, its vanished forever (happens like with almost every loaf).
My boxers that are so covered in fluff from god knows what they look like they're made out of wool, when they're cotton. :mum


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Ape in space said:


> Morons who are walking in front of me at a glacial pace and blocking my way because they're too busy texting on their phone. I want to shove them into traffic.


That made me laugh, you should shove them into traffic, that'll teach em!


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Emma91 said:


> Bits of unpopped popcorn. Just ruins my tasty cinema treat!


Aye, hard on the teeth as well. Burnt popcorn's even worse though.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Mushrooms!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate it when I go to the grocery store and just get a couple of things and then can't find a checkout lane with a small enough line. But the worst part is that usually, I'll finally find one that looks like a small line but for one reason or another, things go slower than molasses and I end up standing in a short line waiting forever to buy 3 things with cash.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

the fact I hate Facebook and the people on it yet can't bring myself to delete it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Shadow2009 said:


> the fact I hate Facebook and the people on it yet can't bring myself to delete it.


 If you could delete the entire existence of Facebook with the push of one button, would you do it?


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

I hate all the usual sounds of people who eat with their mouth open or slurp drinks. I also hate when your explaining something to someone and their mouth is moving along with you. I hate it when someone is on the phone to someone else and they start talking about something and they have to go and look at it while they are talking about it. 

But maybe thats just me


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

- When you are on the phone or talking to someone in person and you think they are talking to you, but then you realize they are just randomly and ADD-ishly singing the words to some horribly goofy-*** song. But then you don't realize that they're not paying attention to you, until about 20 seconds in.

- When people are so self-absorbed within themselves or whatever they're going through, that when you try to give them your feedback/insight or something to relate from you, they don't acknowledge you and just go back to talking about themselves.


As you can tell, these two points are related to a certain aspect of people for which an ever-burning hatred knows nary a bound.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

• People who post pictures of their new tattoo on Facebook and they have a huge red rash where the tattoo is. For Pete's sake wait a day or two and let the rash subside; your tattoo isn't going anywhere!

• People who don't know the difference between "than" and "then."

• Groups of people who walk super slow and blockade the hallway.

• People who think that being sarcastic all the time makes them comedians.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

The nagging of my boos at work. It is lots of unjustified pointless crap.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> The nagging of my boos at work.


 Whatsa boo?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

When I put music on, and I forget to lower the volume.

Half-yawning

Half-sneezing

Waking up feeling like you were butchered

When I take a shower but there is no hot water


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

People who eat loudly. It is really easy to eat silently, no matter what you are eating! Come on!


----------



## LastPinkGiant (Dec 4, 2013)

People who post EVERYTHING on Instagram. "Here are the chips I'm eating!" I want to take their phone and smash it when I see it. Or maybe .... :twak


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey man. Sup man. Thanks man. Being called man.

Overuse of exclamation points.

When people say "Bless you" after a sneeze, or expect me to say it to them.

When people apologize for things that don't require an apology.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

when the mods delete my threads and dont tell me


----------



## Coniglio28 (Feb 23, 2014)

euphoria04 said:


> i'm sure it's been said dozens of times already, but making any sort of loud noise while eating or drinking drives me nuts. This includes, but is not limited to:
> 
> -chewing with your mouth open
> -smacking your lips
> ...


It sounds like you have misophonia. It's neuro-otological disorder that makes you want to run away or lash out or even hurt yourself by pressing your fingers into your ears really hard when you hear certain sounds.

My sister has it really bad and used to hit me when I was little if I made a sound when I ate. I've got it too with all of the things you've just mentioned but I'm better at controlling it than my sister. She literally growled at my mum the other day because she has an annoying habit of smacking her lips when she starts talking.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

When earphones get tangled, especially when I'm in public places and it takes me about 2 minutes to untangle them. :steam


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Coniglio28 said:


> It sounds like you have misophonia. It's neuro-otological disorder that makes you want to run away or lash out or even hurt yourself by pressing your fingers into your ears really hard when you hear certain sounds.
> 
> My sister has it really bad and used to hit me when I was little if I made a sound when I ate. I've got it too with all of the things you've just mentioned but I'm better at controlling it than my sister. She literally growled at my mum the other day because she has an annoying habit of smacking her lips when she starts talking.


What.... I thought being annoyed by certain sounds was completely normal, not another disorder. :um


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

When things are too hot to chug/scarf down, like coffee or soups. I mean why do they have coffee so hot that it burns your tongue and minimizes max caffeine inhalation.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

People smoking anything near me. I'm very sensitive to the smell and can detect it from far away. It nauseates me.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

-When people constantly shake/swing their leg or foot when they're sitting.
-Loud tv and radio, especially commercials.
-When people don't take the door when you hold it for them, they just walk through and usually don't say "thank you".
-When people don't say "thank you".
-When someone tries to finish my sentences.
-Yawning without covering your mouth.
-When people don't blow their nose, but keep slurping it back up in their nose.
-Changing lanes without using a blinker.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

today


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

People not putting things back where they found them,people not giving me back things when I lend it to them, just people in general this week


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

When mods needlessly lock my thread.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/pet-peeve-thread-895057/#post1071268873

Never know when some mod will arbitrarily decide there's been too many threads made about a particular subject and lock my thread (I guess I'm supposed to search the site far and wide to see if there's already another thread about it somewhere). And yes, this is another peeve of mine.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

- Crumbs
- Unorganized computer desktops or folders


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

When people don't put the lid back on things. Or if they do, not tightly. How can they even live with themselves.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

In a meeting at work this morning the dumb*** next to me sneezed on me. I mean, right on me. We were all crammed together so he couldn't really turn his head. But cover your mouth you diseased ****! Wtf??


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

People slamming doors. THERE IS NO NEED TO SLAM DOORS YOUR LAZY ****.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

The internet on April Fools day.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

When people say "nummy" in real life. It just sounds weird. Like saying "lol" outloud instead of actually laughing out loud.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

zomgz said:


> When people say "nummy" in real life. It just sounds weird. Like saying "lol" outloud instead of actually laughing out loud.


I've been known to use "noms" from time to time. :um


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

Talking without either comprehending or listening.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Socks 
Certain kinds of dismissive or self-righteous attitudes on the internet


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

People who talk constantly... constantly and non-stop about themselves

I'll be more specific. There is guy who is complete garbage at this game I play.. he's played for a while and still low leveled. Every time he logs in he just talks about what he's doing the game.. and he only does this in front of an audience (people need to be listening) and it's like 'Dude, no one cares, you suck and you're garbage. Nothing you do (relatively) in the game even amounts close to what other people do the game'. He understands no concepts about playing efficiently


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

It drives me up the wall when people misuse question marks.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

when people shake the table when they write

i sat next to this guy in english class for about 2 weeks and every time he wrote it felt like there was an earthquake honestly made me feel like slamming my head onto the shaky desk


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Mosquitoes. MATE THESE LOT ARE EATING ME ALIVE. I keep trying to be a karate kid and catch them in my hand. About 40% effective. I need some bug repellent.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

People that are vague and like to keep it that way.

I have a friend and when I ask him something, most of the time he replies with "I don't need to know that" or just says I don't know, even if it's a simple question, almost just to stay vague on purpose.


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

When I can't get my keys/wallet/phone out of my damn jeans.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

When people giggle excessively in class
People who watch stupid videos about "funny moments in CoD/GTA" and stuff like that
Girls who are showing lot of cleavage. It makes me feel awkward talking to them, even though I... don't go that way.

That's off the top of my head.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

..


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

People who are ignorant - #1

People who are arrogant - #2

People who aren't open minded -#3

People who talk over you - #4

People who like to destroy your life #5

In this order of annoyment. In my experiences. Although people who like to destroy your life (if you have one) can be the worst.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

When I load a website and it looks like it was created in 1995 because it doesn't load like it's supposed to. Links all over the ****ing place. **** looks like a nightmarish mess.

I don't mean sites that obviously weren't updated since the 90's. I'm talking about sites that usually look nice but glitch the **** out.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate how I have to switch between chrome and firefox every 2-3 months because they always change something in one of them and **** it up.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The term 'foodie.' It's one of the most annoying labels people can choose to identity themselves as. I honestly think it's a surefire way to find out someone is probably a boring person. You're taking the activity of eating, which most people like to do and everyone does to survive, by elevating to some special club where you're somehow different. Everyone is aware there's hundreds of eating options around us when they go outside. You are not noticing something other people can't see.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Cat Puke*

Cat puke after my cat has thrown up a hairball, almost always in my kitchen !
x:bashukeukeuke


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

People who chew loudly


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

When people pronounce my name like "May-gen" or "Mee-gen" like please stop


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

if there is one thing Walter hates. It's when someone speaks in third person. Walter finds that really annoying.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I hate when people feel the need to play some song in the background of their video that's supposedly educational/informative. It's distracting and just makes the person look less credible to me.


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

I like to think i'm pretty tolerant. The only things that really annoy me are when people sneeze without covering their mouths, people who complain about their "shortcomings" for attention, and people who are generally just attention hogs. They're not satisfied unless the conversation revolves around them for 99% of the time. I also don't like excessively proud people who don't accept any criticism. Narcissists basically. Oh, and I absolutely hate texting/writing messages on iPhones because of annoying auto correct and occasionally pressing the wrong letters because they're so close together.

Ok I guess I'm not that tolerant. Sorry.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I am a man who is annoyed when the toilet seat is left up.


----------



## ghostar (Jun 17, 2014)

Spilling water on the floor and then stepping in it
The sound of anything paper or plastic crinkling
People talking on the phone at maximum volume! eergh!
Creeps staring at me or someone else in a perv way
Strangers who strike up a conversation with me and don't know when to stop.
Dry hands or dry lips


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Annoying people that don't realize they are annoying.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

People who criticize gamers that play more kid-friendly games like Pokemon and Mario, saying that they should play "real games" like "Call of Duty" or something.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

People who talk too loud...


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> People who criticize gamers that play more kid-friendly games like Pokemon and Mario, saying that they should play "real games" like "Call of Duty" or something.


I hate when people do this. Over the years I've had people criticize me for still playing Pokemon. I try not to let it bother me though. they're just being ignorant dumb *****


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

people are hypocrites, backstabbers, punks, thieves, and liars.

That annoys all the life left of me.

When someone calls you friend but really is just a leech in disguise. Or someone accusing you of shiz, and leaving you more lonely.

Less friendship with each second.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Using up your time to apply to jobs and after 30 of them, not one of them bothers to call back.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I hate commercials that have people saying the same thing over and over to emphasize the product:

Person A: "This is the new"
Person B: "the new"
Person C: "the new (product name)"
Person A "(product name)"
Person B: "(product name!)"

So, 
So,
So annoying.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

When people stare at me.

Ahhhh!! Piss off!


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Cascades said:


> When people stare at me.
> 
> Ahhhh!! Piss off!


There's an obvious reason why people stare at you.

I guess you can take it as a compliment.


----------



## ThunderChild (May 23, 2014)

Climbing comfortably into bed then realizing I forgot to grab the tv remote or my phone.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Waking up in a hot muggy room.


----------



## brettfavre4life (Apr 20, 2012)

People who insist on driving way under the speed limit. How can you drive 45 in a 55, but then when the speed limit _is_ 45, you drive 35?

You already proved to the world that you are capable of driving 45 miles per hour, why can't you do it_ now_? I don't get it...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Something I hate about my family is that they're so vague when I'm asking them where something is. "It's in the.. thing!" So I get annoyed and be a smartass and pretend I'm looking inside a bottle of vinegar or something stupid. "No. The thing behind you. the shelf." Okay.


----------



## Nutcase (Apr 28, 2013)

jim11 said:


> There's an obvious reason why people stare at you.
> 
> I guess you can take it as a compliment.


I keep telling her that but she won't listen.


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

People who can't seem to stay off their phones for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

When people cough near my face without covering their mouths.

When people stare at my hair. Because it's all over the place, I guess.? #LionMane4Life. But, it still annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Slow drivers holding the left lane----never fails to get me mad!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

When People talk **** behind your back. If you have something to say then say it to my face!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

People who can't mind their own business. F off and leave me along already.

Also can't stand people who make things up to prove a point or win an argument. You'd be surprised at how many people do this.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Trying to colour in my picture with dirty crayons. 

WTF - this crayon was supposed to be blue!? Now the sky is ruined! :mum


----------



## 15 feet (Jun 8, 2014)

After reading maybe 3 pages of this thread I feel a little ashamed.

I do a lot of things that are listed as annoying. 

But I too have some things I wanna get off my chest lol

* people who feel the need to ask why do I not desire to get married and have kids.

* people who disagree with what I say and tell me to leave the country.

* people who ask me personal questions about my life like where I live or how Mich money I have (mostly family and relatives)

* when people stare at me when I am walking down the street and when I turn my face away from them so they cannot see my fave, they think I am rude. (French people shamelessly stare at complete strangers and it's normal in their culture).

* when people give me pity like I was some sub human. I don't feel like talking that's all.

* "hot girls" who are very extraverted who flirt with me and if I don't reciprocate I must be gay or have a stuck up attitude.

* people who conspire against and when I confront them they deny and tell me I am a paranoid crazy person who needs to get mental help.

* people who pick on me and when I stand up for myself they say I am sensitive and need to learn to get a joke.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

Loud noises basically
I don't like loud noises.


----------



## GlassesWearingMod (May 16, 2014)

+ When you're in a queue/line and the person in front of you clearly knows what they want but asks fifty questions, hums and "thinks about it" or feels they have to sample their food. My grandmother does this with coffee because apparently they "don't put sugar in it."

+ When someone's on the phone, be it in your house or in public, and is basically screaming into the receiver so you can hear it. ESPECIALLY when they talk about you.

+ People who put their full weight into every step so it sounds like their stomping their feet when they walk.

+ People who chew with their mouth open.
+ People who lob things into garbage cans. Walk, you won't miss!
+ People who say "cousint" instead of "cousin" or "lie-berry" instead of "library." Actually, most mispronunciations count as this for me.
+ When someone rushes you to be ready but then takes 30 minutes to get ready themselves.
+ When a group of people feels they should take up a hallway AND move at a snail's pace through it. Sidewalks don't bother me so much, it's easier to walk around them.

+ A wrong number on your phone, when it's the same wrong number every time. (This one lady keeps getting my cell instead of whoever she's looking for. It's like, I know you sound elderly but LOOK AT WHAT YOU PUT IN WHEN YOU DIAL.)
+ Elderly people that can clearly keep going but use their age as an excuse.
+ Hypocrisy.
+ Driving under the speed limit.
+ Family who only bother with you at Christmas because it's Christmas, alternatively: Girls that only bother with you on Valentine's. 
+ Friends who can't keep their nose out of things, or have good intentions but don't know when to leave you alone.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

When the sock gets stuck between the toes and I can't fix it without using my hands.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I hate when I'm trying to watch a movie or something on Youtube and I have to X away a bunch of those annoying footnote boxes the uploader adds. It's the equivalent of an annoying person talking during a movie. I don't care what you have to say, I just want to watch the movie. Shut up!

Making me click things. It's cruelty. How dare they.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Existing.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Youtube videos that take like 30 seconds to get to the bloody point because they decided to put in some long boring introduction with credits and some made-up production company. No one gives a ****.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Also, when I am using that swype thing on my phone to type, like I'm doing now, and I try to swear but the word I'm obviously going for isn't listed in the suggestions, even though I've typed it before. Screw you, phone, I'm fed up with your ducking Buddhist.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Slow internet :/


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Sarcasm, I can never really detect it or figure out if it's suppose to be funny or rude.



Oh and how when I tab out of Skyrim, the PC cursor will appear on the game screen and awkwardly be there.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

When people break up posts w/ too many quotes (more than a few).


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Computer freezing, or slow internet connection.


----------



## ONLYmarta (Jun 22, 2014)

I hate people invading my space,like f.e. in a line... 

hate going down on a girl and realizing that shes not shaving her privats  hate hairy bidys anyway lol 
yea i know, im a weirdo ;p 

annoys me when someone is bitting their nails when next to me


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

People who claim to hate a particular band or tv show etc without ever having listened to a single song/watched a single episode of them.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

When people post attention seeking statuses and photos on facebook. It really does annoy me but what annoys me more are the comments that follow up.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Humming. 

I'm perfectly fine with singing, whistling, hand drumming, do de da dooing, and other musically related tom foolery, but humming just gets under my skin.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

feet up on desks or chairs
people sitting on tables/desks


have some respect!


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

People who whistle to the music in the supermarket, especially when they're doing it really loudly. I'm always worried someone is going to look down the aisle and think it's me whistling away like a goon.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

That mini panic attack when you call an elevator and there are people in it when it arrives.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

riderless said:


> feet up on desks or chairs
> people sitting on tables/desks
> 
> have some respect!


 Sometimes I like to sit on a wooden desk if I have to fart real bad because I know it'll amplify the bass.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> That mini panic attack when you call an elevator and there are people in it when it arrives.


Yeah... this I agree with. :lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

When youtube recommends you ****ty videos and ****ty channels because you watched a ****ty video or 2, days, weeks or months ago.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

People that say oh my god out loud.


----------



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Talking to trolls is annoying as hell. It's old and lame. Too many smartasses. Typing/chatting online is somewhat a waste of time, but this is a good discussion forum, most are not. I pick and choose where I type now. All chatboxes are not the same.


----------



## SociallyAwkwardNotStuckUp (May 31, 2014)

People who are arrogant or cocky. :no


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

When people take HUGE bites of food :mum 

Especially when it's something special, like a fancy cake or chocolate. 

It just infuriates me!


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Use of the Word "Basically" ALL the Time !!!!*

The near constant use of the word;

*"Basically"* !!!

It......drives........me............................ *NUTS !!!!!!! :bash*

I have heard some people use the word *"basically"* 3 times in one sentence. I listen to a lot of talk radio and have for years and *many many people say it CONSTANTLY !!!!*

I actually lose it sometimes and start yelling at them to use a Roget's Thesaurus and find another word like; "fundamentally", "in a nutshell", and not say *"basically" *_literally 20 times in like 5 minutes !!!!!!!!_
*
"Bascially *I find that the government is* basically* spending too much on frivolous items and *basically* it should be stopped"............. ad infinitum......

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!! :mum:mum:mum:sus

LOL.


----------



## aveytare (Feb 5, 2015)

- everything that i do or say or just myself really
- people who are unnecessarily judgmental & belittle others for their appearances, behavior, etc.
- loud chewing noises
- loud noises
- people who think they're smart and "logical" for pulling facts out of their butt and using big, fancy words they found from a thesaurus
- people who don't use turn signals when changing lanes
- passive-aggressive people
- people who think it's okay to randomly touch you when you don't know them like that
- people who talk throughout the whole movie
- argumentative people
- stupid opinions
- the words 'hipster' & 'millennial' 
- the sound of glass breaking
- people who don't cover up their coughs or sneezes
- people who think they're better than others

thats all i can think of.....


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

When people just invite themselves in and sit on my bed. I have this thing where I don't like people sitting on my bed and mum's the worst perpetrator! You people create this gross spot that I end up avoiding for the rest of the night!


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Eating or chewing with your mouth open, snoring, singing (horribly), and other countless misophonia triggers.

People you deliberately choose to pee in the urinal next to yours despite there being another empty urinal one stall down. Why you hef to do that men.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

TV Advertisments: They are becoming more annoying than ever to try and grab peoples attention


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

- people who quote entire long posts just to add a few words in response. It makes the thread overly long and confusing when using mobile devices. Trim that down and only quote specific parts! 

- people who can't resize images. Again messes things up on mobile devices, the rest of the page shrinks to accommodate the enormous picture someone added. And then someone quotes it only to add "yes" so its posted again on another page!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^lol @ large images. I love it when it's a huge close up of their face, too.



cuppy said:


> When people take HUGE bites of food :mum
> 
> Especially when it's something special, like a fancy cake or chocolate.
> 
> It just infuriates me!


Haha, this reminds me of people like Rachael Ray who have an orgasm when they eat. It gets really uncomfortable....lol.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Haha, this reminds me of people like Rachael Ray who have an orgasm when they eat. It gets really uncomfortable....lol.


aahaha ^__^


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

People who randomly sing before themselves when it's otherwise quiet. Don't disturb my silence!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The date format "month/day/year"

****ing retards.


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Arrogance
Pretentious / egotistical people
fake people


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

People who respond with one word to everything


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Dude who sits behind me @ work and taps his pen on himself (I think his other hand) when the office is otherwise silent. ****ing stop it or I'll tap my fist on your face.

My squeaky office chair.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

When people lean right back at the top of a deadlift. 
When you know for a fact that that guy didn't wash his hands before leaving the toilets.
When you lose your glasses and then realise they're on your face.



AussiePea said:


> The date format "month/day/year"
> 
> ****ing retards.


Agreed.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> When you lose your glasses and then realise they're on your face.


Haha, that's happened to me a few times. It was more funny to me than annoying though.


----------



## Savoskii (Jan 27, 2015)

People that stare at you! I was moving the car from A to B which was only about 30m but because people were looking, my heart was racing the whole time and my hands were shaking just because their eyes were following me. Why can you not judge without full on staring!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Putting an empty Roses wrapper back in the tin.










and don't get me started on after eights :mum


----------



## PaulWani (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I really hate the temporary nature of basically everything. No matter what ever happens or how happy you are in that moment, it will be history as soon as it's over and there will be nothing to show for it sooner or later.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

When you're in the isle seat on the airplane and people get pissy at you because you didn't stand up ASAP to get your bags from the overhead locker. **** you, I'm not going to stand for 5 mins before they even open the doors, be patient.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

God damn hatchbacks that park at the very front of a parking space so it looks like its an empty space. They especially love doing it next to pillars. To be fair, I'd to the exact same thing if I had a hatchback knowing it's bound to piss some people off.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

The sounds made by lawnmowers, vacuum cleaners, hair dryers, people humming, and many other things. I'm very sensitive to noise. It's like torture at times.
People who can't take a freaking hint. 
People who use the word "like" eighty times in every sentence.
People who keep repeating themselves during arguments.
People who constantly curse for no reason.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Metal forks or spoons scraping against teeth CRRRRRRRRINGGGGEE


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

When people near you on the train cough without covering their mouths properly excuse me, you just put your germs all over the place. That s*** spreads at approx 120km rapidly, not to mention the inside of your mouth is where the most bacteria is found. GTF away from me foo.


----------



## JustJordan (Feb 14, 2015)

I can't stand loud noises that come out of nowhere, like a sneeze or a hacking cough. >.<


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

People that breathe through their mouth and never close it.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

People who talk louder than they need to
People talking about irrelevant things that don't pertain to the conversation at hand
People who think they are always right
People that give dirty looks for no reason
People who stare intensely
People who walk slow on the sidewalk
People who don't have their bus fare ready when they board
People who take too long at check out
Older people who only listen to the music of their generation and say things like 'You don't know nothin bout this!' and call my music crap
People who stomp up and down the stairs
My dogs because they are inconsiderate of my feelings and do whatever they want

This list can go on and on


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> The date format "month/day/year"
> 
> ****ing retards.


Oh what :c

You know that's the way Americans learn it growing up, right? haha


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

When my roommate brings friends over _who ignore me right in front of my face_ while engaging with my 2nd roommate for hours on end, that annoys me intensely. Gtfo of my room, please.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

cuppy said:


> Oh what :c
> 
> You know that's the way Americans learn it growing up, right? haha


I do.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

People who press Caps Lock for one capital letter.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> The date format "month/day/year"
> 
> ****ing retards.


Yes, and also the fact that the first day of the well in America is a Sunday. Pisses me off.


----------



## padanew (Jun 21, 2013)

People in a supermarket who think it's acceptable to park their trolley sideways across the aisle so nobody else can get past, then stand there with their jaw open staring at 2 identical products deciding which one to buy. Grr.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

People who ever so slightly nudge up against me if I'm standing in a queue in their haste to get there faster. 
Or standing too close in said queue.
And they move forward if I even shift an inch to put some space between us.
Queues in general. I go insane. I have lost count of the amount of times I've wanted to turn around and deck somebody behind me.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Gifs in general, but especially the ones that loop for only half a second


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate when someone has a certain agenda with me and they just constantly ride me about it every time they see me


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

People that stand in front of aisles talking in supermarkets when I want to get something. I can't ask them to move due to the Social Anxiety so I just wait and wait and wait...

A few Christmas's ago there was seven members of staff stood in front of the cheese doing nothing usefull when I wanted some cheese.


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2015)

reality shows. i hate those things.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

People who get to the drive-thru window after ordering at the speaker and start adding to or changing their order.


----------



## Serpentes (Mar 12, 2015)

Tweens who act all grown up. 
That and people who pronounce "wolf" as "woof" c'mon people didn't you learn to read correctly, there is an "L" in the word!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

People who feed the geese at the park. Ugh. Trying to run and there's a gathering of like 80 geese and some ducks and some seagulls. All the birds look at you when you run by with their hollow dark eyes of evil. It's really unsettling. 

When people say "sorry" all the time even when it is not necessary. It's probably just a nervous habit and I should be understanding of it but it bothers me for some reason.

People who always ask where you are going or what you did today, etc.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

When someone tries to talk to me when I clearly can't possibly hear them (especially when I'm taking a shower and someone yells stuff through the bathroom door).


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Seeing people use their phones in a public restroom. I don't know why it bothers me, it just does. I worked somewhere part-time for four years and one of the people there would take her phone and talk to people while going. Um, please wait until later... On the plus side, I always hope that my flush is heard on the receiving end, I don't think it is, but I always hope... Anyways, said woman would flush and just leave, so now you've been to the bathroom, talked with someone in such a prone position which is awkward for me to imagine (not to mention rude), and then you just leave, so now your phone is dirty, and ah!!!! I'm not a germophobe, I swear, and people can do what they like, but it always grossed me out. And then she'd just leave it places and, "Oh, hey, can you hand me my phone?" No, I really do not want to hand you your phone, honestly. Unfortunately, she's not the only person that thinks it's acceptable to talk to someone while taking a dump (and to be fair, it seems that most people wash their hands at least). Please, tell me I'm not alone in this. There's a time and a place. You want to do that in the privacy of your own home and the person you're talking to is cool with it, fine, but please, my imagination just goes wild when I see such unhygienic behavior in public.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

People who misspell easy words or make like 1st grade grammar mistakes. I can't. I mean unless English is your second language, you should know how to spell "definitely" and you should know the difference between there, their, and they're!


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

I find it irritating when people act like I would have if I hadn't forced myself to grow up, because I see myself in them and resent them for being able to act out like a child and yet get away with it. Also hypocritically - when people get obsessed with things and have no insight into their obsession/refuse to acknowledge it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sour candy that claims to be really sour but isn't. Today, had some candy labeled extremely sour that was hardly sour at all. If the candy is labeled extremely sour it should at least be approaching the sourness of warheads or toxic waste. Only candies that I can recall satisfying my sour tooth are sour skittles, cry babies, toxic waste, and warheads. Most everything else isn't very sour at all. Some so called "sour" candy I would label as ordinary fruit flavored candy.


----------



## Chinesefood25 (Jan 20, 2016)

There are words that really bother me, to the point that they infuriate me, and whenever people say those words, I actually get very upset.


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Being on a phone at a dinner table! Put the darn thing down for 45 min- 1 hr! If you are eating alone, I don't care as much. Two or more people, you talk to the person with you. That's what used to be the societal norm. We need to remember how to talk with real people! I miss the 80's-90's!!


-BG


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

* Seeing power switches on with nothing plugged into them. I have to turn them off if I see it, and have to stop myself doing it again if I see another one after I've already turned one off in a shop.

* The sound of denim and satin being scratched. It makes me feel cold.

* Sentences like "I didn't do nothing". If you didn't do _nothing_, then you did _something_.

* When people only look for negative things instead of finding positive things, and then complain about everything.

* People who fold books in half. My mum isn't allowed to borrow my books anymore because of that.

* Being asked if I'm okay. It makes me think I'm being weird, and I have to try to be normal.

* People you don't know who stare and are still looking after you've looked away, and you don't know where to look.

* "F9". It spells fnine, not fine.

* When people leave time on the microwave after getting their food out, or they leave their food in so it keeps beeping to remind them. When my dad does that, I usually get his food out for him so it stops.

* Seeing people spit on the ground in public. It makes it look like they don't like where they are.

* Accidentally stepping in someone's chewing gum and then you have to try to get it off your shoe without touching it.

* When your shoes get squeaky after it rains, and you have to try to walk quietly so no one hears them.

* When people let their kids do whatever they want in public.

* When people swap G and K so they say "somethink" and "nothink".

* When people put a line through 7.

* When people in public talk much louder than they need to like they want everyone to hear them, and it hurts your ears.

* The annoying voices used in ads. The worst ones are probably the ones for new shows that are going to start. I think it's the same two people they use for everything, but it couldn't be because they've been using them for too long.

* When people say "Aitch" instead of "Haitch" for "H". It doesn't sound right.

* When someone dies, the news says "----------- Dies". You only die once, and it makes it look like dying is something that person does regularly. I think it should say "Has Died" instead.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

not immensely, but it did annoy me. someone chucked out a huge cardboard box for a sofa and just left it right in the middle of a small pavement outside their house, presumably for the binmen to collect tomorrow. it will be out there taking up pretty much the whole pavement until its removed. it doesn't take long just to cut down a box and make it flat and compact.

also, people standing in the middle of the pavement looking at their phones not moving, just standing there oblivious to the fact that people are having to squeeze or walk into the road to walk past them. people don't tolerate that **** in their car.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

People who say "bro"

People who say the word "literally" in that snobbish tone when the word doesn't even need to be said at all

Loud groups of friends who sit near you on the bus and rub it in your face that you have no friends

Millenial Couples

People who cough and sneeze without covering their mouth in public

Ghetto Wannabe people

Hipsters

Snobby family orientated people who think they are better than you because they have married parents, siblings, children etc

Urine puddles on bus seats

People who leave garbage on the bus

someone else's used bandaids in your cereal

finding someone's hair in your sandwich


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Being interrupted irl when I'm truly immersed in a book, music, etc and that rare moment of actually being able to focus is gone.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

ASB20 said:


> Small, yappy dogs. Oh, lordddd.
> 
> People who knock on the front door at 8AM in the morning. Yeeeezus, I'm still asleep then.


thisss.
my mom has two dogs that yap ALL. THE. TIME.
literally. you can look at them wrong and they'll get up and start yakking.
i want to punt them to the moon.

and my neighbor totally does this too.
she'll come over in her pajamas and sit around for hours at a time. i just do not have time for that lol.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

- poorly or improperly stored food. tubbaware ain't expensive and it ain't hard to use.
- when people come over to my house without notice. i look like a disheveled mess 99.9% of the time and i need some notice to atleast brush my hair.
- slow computers.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Asking a customer "Hi, how are you?" and they look at you and ignore you. Rude!!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> * Seeing power switches on with nothing plugged into them.
> 
> * When people let their kids do whatever they want in public.
> 
> * When someone dies, the news says "----------- Dies". You only die once, and it makes it look like dying is something that person does regularly. I think it should say "Has Died" instead.


Ha, I agreed with all of yours but these three in particular. With the power switch thing, I'll go out of my way to switch it off even if I look weird.



Argonath said:


> The people in my lectures who sit on the end of a row of seats when there's plenty of empty seats to the other side of them. I hate having to ask if I can push past them. The over day one such person didn't move their bag out the way and I nearly tripped over. *******s.


I had to deal with this today, and luckily I got there early and sat in the middle of the row. But still a girl came over and sat right at the end. She had to awkwardly stand up several times to let people into the row.
I think it's almost as rude as people who sit on buses or trains and put their bag on the other seat as if they bought tickets for 2 seats.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Teenagers (even more annoying than little kids).
Not being capable of achieving **** (I'm looking at me anyway, when I write this).


----------



## annoyedpeaches (Feb 14, 2016)

People who instantly forget your name after introducing yourself.

False modesty.

Typing in your password 3+ times and still getting it wrong.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

People who sneeze or yawn really loudly. 

People at school who come up to me asking me to take a survey or sign a petition. (Maybe just people coming up to me in general.) 

Alarm clocks or any noise that sounds like an alarm clock. 

When the barista doesn't fill up the cup all the way.

Vacuum cleaners.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

People eating.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

People who try to sell you stuff, sign a petition or whatever the hell these people want. I don't like being stopped on the street or when I'm going to the grocery store or the mall.

People who are loud and obnoxious. They just need to hear their own voice all the time and interrupt other people just because what they have to say is so much more interesting or funny. 

People who complain at work. If it's something that needs to be addressed then I don't have a problem with it,but some people complain about everything and they drag everyone else with them. Can't they at least wait until they get home instead of ruining the whole day for everyone else. You get really tired of people just repeating the same mundane crap over and over again.

When you've just put on a clean shirt or pants and you spill something on it. 

Slow computers. 

When you're trying to put on your contact lenses and it won't sit or falls down.

Cats that keep scratching everything they're not supposed to.

Bugs that won't leave you alone.

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

when I get the last post of the page :lol


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

People who fight for the closest parking spot possible so as to avoid about a minute of extra walking from their car.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

People who chew/eat loudly.
It makes me want to punch them in the mouth.

Getting out of bed in a cold morning.

Hot sunny weather. 

Going to the bathroom and quickly putting away my penis only to realized that there was still a few drops left in there and pissing myself. The feeling of piss running down my leg ****ing sucks. 

Realizing that I forgot to charge my phone when I have already left home.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

When you're watching a movie with the volume up and a 5 second sex scene comes on but your parents only tune into the sex scene part so they all of a sudden think you're addicted to porn.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

*.*


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

When customers at a fast food place just leave their **** all over the table and leave even tho the trash can is like five feet away. Yes, there are people paid to clean it up but how can you live with your lazy-***, disrespectful self????


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Religious sayings. Specially the ones related to conformism like "It's all part of God's plan".


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

There's this name that I detest because I have a somewhat traumatic experience associated with it. I won't reveal it (don't ask), but I HATE hearing it and the fear that surrounds is a semi-significant part of my social anxiety.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't really consider these things trivial but; when people assume I'm naive, assume I don't, won't or can't understand something, or underestimate me or what I know.


----------



## melancholyxmike (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh. I was about to say the eating loudly thing. I cannot stand somebody who slops and snacks their food. I don't know what it is but it makes me physically cringe.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

The spread of damned instant search suggestions all over the internet, most browsers, and within some mobile/pc apps (mostly cannot be turned off). Why the hell can't people just type what they want? At least you can always turn off all autocorrection etc on a mobile device, that's equally annoying/pointless IMO. Another thing is when my wifi radio cuts out, the streaming can be inconsistent. Trying to use the BBC iPlayer on my DVR is a pain as well because it often crashes and reboots or just won't stream.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Slow drivers, stoplights, looking for parking. Ugly people. Kids. Lines. Running out of money a week before the next payday.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

As I said before the sound of vacuum cleaners.

People who use the word mangina, people who use the word cuck outside of its intended usage (its intended usage is also annoying stop butting into other people's sex lives and just do you,) people who use the word white knight everytime a guy agrees with a woman. When someone does these things 9/10 they're an idiot with nothing worthwile to say.

People who are overprotective of women especially if they don't give a **** about men, a lot of things feminists and sexist women say the 'trivial' stuff that no one really thinks about, and machismo.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

feels said:


> When customers at a fast food place just leave their **** all over the table and leave even tho the trash can is like five feet away. Yes, there are people paid to clean it up but how can you live with your lazy-***, disrespectful self????


Right? It's not _that_ kind of a restaurant. Clean up after yourself.



eukz said:


> Religious sayings. Specially the ones related to conformism like "It's all part of God's plan".


I was in a car accident and I wake up and am visited by my sister and niece, and my sister says in a stern, matter-of-fact way, "Someone up there's looking out for you." As if that's the only reason I survived and should thank "them" on it. Those were her last words as she walked out. It bugged me. I'm more atheist after my near-death experience. Lol.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

melancholyxmike said:


> Oh. I was about to say the eating loudly thing. I cannot stand somebody who slops and snacks their food. I don't know what it is but it makes me physically cringe.


When I was a child I had a friend who must have been taught by his parents to eat with his completely mouth open, I swear. Both him and his brother did it. Was ****ing weird.



Persephone The Dread said:


> mangina


As far as I am concerned this word means a man tucking his genitals between his legs. I don't recognise the new meaning.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I was in a car accident and I wake up and am visited by my sister and niece, and my sister says in a stern, matter-of-fact way, "Someone up there's looking out for you." As if that's the only reason I survived and should thank "them" on it. Those were her last words as she walked out. It bugged me. I'm more atheist after my near-death experience. Lol.


Yeah, all those kind of comments have terrible taste, specially in the 21st century. Though lately I've let a lot of people around me know that I definitely don't believe in God, so fortunately I don't remember the last time someone told me one.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

mosquitoes' buzzing when, especially when i'm trying to sleep

people going on about what they dream about


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

-When people do the drum thing on their desk, the sound of chewing, that one old guy across the street who walks his dog in our yard, people who don't like cats, people who let their dogs do whatever, people who pet my dog/let their children pet my dog without asking, when you pour a liquid and it does that thing were it runs along the side and spills a bit, heteronormativity, adam sandler movies, minions


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

TheOLDPrince said:


> people going on about what they dream about


x1000 Unless it's something really, really, out of the wild that you would think would interest me, I really don't care.

If you dreamed about a unicorn jumping over a pickle while it was raining, and want to tell me about it, I really couldn't give a bears two ****s about it.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

my dads intense heavy breathing as he eats meat and chews it extremely loudly like a fkn demon.

also the noise of the tv on in the background (it's on 24/7 as I live with parents) (**** sake)


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Humanity


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

-Toilet seats warmed by other asses
-Overcooked Pasta
-The talking about your dreams as mentioned
-People who snore while they're awake
-Saying Goodnight/good morning
-Saying the word Sleep
-Wet socks
-Anime
-Bug bites in ears
-People who have no idea what they're talking about in a category I know very much about
-Yarn, silk, and a few other fabrics that piss me off by touching it
-Slow walkers, fast walkers
-When people in class, or in a room, or other stuff decides to play their music on the speakers instead of headphones
-People who do not silence their phone while playing a game in public
-People who use their phones at a sports game, all game
-People not smiling or thanking you when you hold a door open for them
-Quiet, mumbling talkers
-People who seal ziploc bags without removing the air first
-Clapping
-Anime
-Oh, did I say anime already?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

People that talk during movies,though I'm sure that's already been mentioned. Along those same lines,what's up with people propping their feet on the seats in front of them at the theatre? Nobody wants to sit in a seat draped in the muck from your shoes -oh and when they pop their feet up with just socks on or bare -ugh! If you want to wave your clodhoppers all over the place DO IT AT HOME -cause this ain't your living room!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

~people that don't clean up after themselves
~going with that same train of thought....tmi incoming....you've been warned....tampons that aren't disposed of properly, ffs
~parents that have absolutely no control over their kids, and have no business, at all, being parents
~people that chew with their mouth open, omg, I just want to smack them
~I've had to go out of town, and I've had to room with some of my coworkers. Clean up after yourself ffs. Some people are just pigs.
~people that are just inconsiderate. Hold the door open. Throw your trash away, and not out of your car window, ffs. Who raised you? Did anyone raise you? Raised by wolves?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

People who don't cover their damn mouths when they cough.I see it everywhere,and it's mostly from grown *** people.Half of them know that they are ill too but could care less about spreading their germs towards others.People are just so disgusting these days.


----------



## Beforedawn (Jan 16, 2016)

Walking at night and coming into the low or high beams of a car. Especially when i'm walking on the sidewalk and a parked car has to have it's high-beam light on that's directly hitting me for the entire sidewalk.

I instantly feel like I'm going to maniacally stab that person to death.


----------

